# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 12



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  taking time out hoping for a miracle in 2008   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES  

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET   FET October    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI October (abroad)       

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES   3rd ES Dec/Jan 

Luckystars 1st ES 06/08        ^reiki 

Honnybee  18/07 Scan 01/08      

Jena Testing 7th June      EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 23/06       

Little Seahorse 21/06       

Ikklesmiler 1st ES D/R 19/11    

Jakesmum 1st ES D/R 07/10    

Ellesse D/R 13/10 Baseline 19/10    

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies i is the first one


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

New home  

I know there are a few new ladies who have joined since the last update, and if anyone wants adding to it then if they send me a message with their details i will add them  

Ally when i was in my  my mum went to the hairdressers and was saying to them that i had had ivf, there was a newly qualified hairdresser there, she said well if she has her hair cut she needs to tell the hairdresser if shes pregnant as they shouldnt massage the scalp in early pregnancy it can cause m/c and in later pg can cause contractions, i badly need my hair cutting but said to dh i will wait til i am 12 weeks   well only 3 weeks to go  

Cj lovely to hear from you

Julie fab news on the 12 weeks scan

Mitch how r u sweetie

Hayley how r u doing sweetheart

Nic thinking of you

Ann marie glad that the lister have your letter finally!

cao hope your doing ok

Hi to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

got all excited cos thought i was going to be first post  lmao!! maybe next time!!!!


----------



## allybee17

Em thanks for the imfo ref haed massage really did not know any of that just thought my hair dresser was trying to get out of it!!!!! next appointment is on the 13th december so 5 weeks b4 due date so i'll give head massage a miss unless i'm really uncomfy then maybe i'll just go in and say MASSAGE MY HEAD TILL I POP    i'm sure i had a head massage b4 12 weeks as i get my hair cut every 8 weeks i know i missed out on the highlights in the first 12 weesk but not the head massage!!!!! don't blame you for waiting thou i'd rather have messey untidy hair then worry about any risk (not saying you have maessy untidy hair thou xx )Allyson xx


----------



## jakesmum

Hi everyone, I'm starting to get nervous now (only two more sleeps til we start sniffing!!).  I still know nothing about IVF/ICSI and have no idea how long each stages takes, will I sniff right up until the end or is it just until you take the injections?  I guess I'm better off not knowing!!  I've read through all the gumph that came from the Lister but to be honest it was all a bit over my head


----------



## poppy05

Hi guys

jakesmum, you sniff right up to egg collection, but your sniffs are reduced once you start jabbing  

Girls can i just say, i have been hairdressing for 16 years, and never in my life have i heard of head massage causing m/c or contractions, personally i think its a load of old codswallop, how the heck can a head massage cause a m/c? does this mean we cant wash our hair for 9 months incase we massage our heads to hard?!!!   i can understand certain oils not being used while pg, but a regular massage you get with a hairdo im sure would be fine. 

Hi to everyone, sorry no more personals, im off out in a min.

Have a good weekend all

Love Danni x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Danni

I am not sure the girl who told my mum had just qualified and was taught this at college

It cetainly put me off of having my hair cut mind you if i had to go without a haircut until birth to ensure all was ok i would!

Mind you there are some cultures who ban cutting of hair during the whol pregnancy  

How r u honey

EM


----------



## poppy05

Hi Em

i totally agree, no one would do anything to jepordise their pregnancy, it was just something i'd never heard of, and do find a bit silly, but at same your not going to risk something happeneing to bubs.

I am fine thanks babe, my little brother is 17 today, and ive been nominated to run him and his mates about later   it was so much nicer when he was 7! my mum reckons its good practice for me! hmmmmm more like she hates driving and it makes her life easier if i do it!   

I spoke to the lister yesterday, ive now recieved my notes from old clinic, my dr hasn't written to them yet so i cant get my chromosome bloods done yet, but once af arrives i shall go and get all the others done, thankfully i only need 1 hiv as i had one done in may for last tx, so thats all good, Lena said that everything seems to be speeding along nicely and no reason why i wont be ready in jan to start, she was impressed that ive lost 11lb in 4 weeks to, so at least im doing something right  

Love Danni x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Danni

Your doing grand with the weight loss 
well done you!

Hope tonight being Des goes well ooh a crowd of 17 yo's yikes!

You got any plans for the weekend

DH has arranged with my cousin and his gf to go for a few drinks, they drink like fishes  

There are only so many juices and soft drinks one can tolerate, last time was before i was on tx so wasnt so bad but this time everyone will be blotto (dont take dh more than 3 pts lol) all in a good cause though i know why cant they just go without me!

we are apparently going at 2 so i said to dh i want to be home for strictly come dancing       

EM


----------



## jakesmum

Thanks Dani - I've just been reading through the threads that explain IVF!  It mentions Blyocyst?? is this something that is good to ask for - does it mean you have more chance of success if you leave the embryos longer to divide?


----------



## poppy05

dont blame you hun, if you cant drink then at the very least you should be able to watch come dancing!    

Ive not got a major weekend planned, tomorrow we are round friends, my bestmate has just moved into his 1st house, 3 of them sharing, and they are having a family housewarming party tomorrow, be more civilised than the big one they have planned for friends   but as we are the bestmates we have been asked to go, ive been told im only allowed to drink wine, and not jack daniels!!   my drunkeness might not be very appropriate in the company of nans and grandads!    

so thats saturday, then sunday we have got some friends coming down from Derby for the day, we met them on holiday 6 years ago, well we were actually on our honeymoon, but we have remained friends, so it will be nice to see them,as not met up since dec last year.


----------



## poppy05

jakesmum, yes blastocyst transfers do give a higher chance of implantation, but there is a risk they wont make it that far, the embies are better off inside you sooner rather than later, being your 1st cycle they might not suggest it, but my next one will be our 3rd, and as we didnt get the embies to implant, my cons has suggested we try for blasto transfer next time, which is what i am going to do, your cons/ embryologist will discuss all that with you though hun, if its something your considering, then bring it up next time you go.


----------



## allybee17

oh dear me and my haircut steered up a right kettle of fish!!!! but i think I'm with you Danni i can't really see how a head massage during a hair wash can bring on contractions or even a m/c b4 12 weeks!!!!!! and as i 've said i've had it done every 8 weeks since i got my BFP and all well for me 

jakesmum hiya i had blasts transfered on my 1st cycle i was lucky that we had 7 fertilised eggs so they like to leave them to go to blasts when you have quite a few but as Danni says there is always a risk that they won't make it but but you will get talked through it all when the time comes but if you do get the chance to go to blast I'd say take it most ladies on the this thread who had blast transfer ended up with BFP!!! thing is thou lister only like to put one blast back so even if you have 2 that have reached blast they'll only ever recommend 1 to go back, unless you are prepared to go against there advice (like we did) and ask for 2 but you have to be prepared for twins or even sometime triplets they will get you to sign a disclaimer to say you can not go back to them and complain that you have to many babies lol i must admit thou even thou i knew I'd end up with twins i still find myself thinking OMG 2 babies  . but don't worry about it all now you'llhave time to decide what you want to do   

Allyson xx


----------



## jakesmum

Thanks for your post Allyson - I know there are risks but I'd love twins!!!  DH and I always wanted three children.  We had Jake no probs then had trouble conceiving - after two years of trying I had a laparoscopy and they said I'd got an infection (probably from having coil after Jake born) and had adhesions, also tested DH and he had low sperm count.  I'd definatley ask for two put back!!  How is your pregnancy going - have you been really sick or anything?


----------



## allybee17

hiya jakesmum I'm sure you'll be fine if you do decide to have 2 put back in as long as you are healthy had not problems carrying Jake I'm sure they'll be OK about having 2 put back. 

my pregnancy so far has been fine lot's of tiredness thou and they like to lay on my bladder alot which ain't the best!!! but you get so much more extra care when you are having twins so you are very well looked after.

like you i had no problem at all having my daughter she was unplanned but everything was fine it was 9 years later when i was with my new partner and was actually trying for our baby that problems started 2 ectopic and 3 m/c all a bit poo really when you actually decide it's what you want you just take for granted that it'll be easy thats the way of life i guess. anyways good luck with your tx you've made an excellent choice by choosing the lister I'm sure you'll have a BFP very soon xx Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

hey Girls!!

was wondering if anyone knows the cut off date lister has for starting a tx cycle? 

I know they close over xmas, so they must have a date they start last cycle...
also do you know if they open after christmas before new year or if they are shut right through?

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!

Ann Marie- Sorry don't know about dates lister are open/closed. Am sure someone on here will know. Are you having a good weekend?

Julie- Good news about 12 week scan. Are you all ready for the wedding now?!

Allyson- Def agree that head massages are the best part of haircut. Think it must only be some oils that can cause a prob as loads of health/beauty places do massage packages now for pg ladies.

Em- Could you add my details when I actually start, think will be awhile yet so I won't tempt fate by saying add them now plus there isn't actually anything to add yet!! Hope things are ok with u and the bump.

Jakesmum- How is the sniffing going? Must be so exciting and daunting at the same time!

Danni- Hope you're having a good weekend.

Hayley- Hi, how are you?

Nothing much to report. DP's dad has said he'll pay for karyotype test which is great news, just need to get DP to make appointment and keep our fingers crossed results are ok! Had lovely weekend but now need to get on and do some work before Monday, boo! Hop everyone's ok.
cao


----------



## jakesmum

Hey everyone - can't stop long (am completely shattered) but wanted to have a quick look at the posts!  Thanks for the advice on blastycyst and having two embies put back.  Fingers crossed everything will go ok and I'll get a chance to consider blastocyst (apologies for the spelling)!

First day of sniffing has gone ok - tastes gross though!  I think the pill is making me a little hormonal as I cried at XFactor today (not like me as I'm not usually emotional ) so there's something definately going on with the hormones!!  Had a bit of a thick head (DH would say nothing new there) but apart from that alls good.  I'm very excited, and also nervous!

Night everyone.

Ems


----------



## luckystars

Morning !!!

I thought I would pop in and say HI!!!!!! 4 weeks tomorrow and I will be married  Steve had his stag do this weekend he is home now  ...... My hen do is in 2 weeks time I hope they don't make me play any games ... I'm going to get a shirt that says baby on board and maybe that will help!!!!!!!

Well 12 week scan went very well next one is in NOV ( at the end ) so when I get back from my holiday and go to this next scan I will be married...

I hope all you girls are OK - Jakes mum well done on the sniffing my nose was sore in the end but its worth it..

Right off to do some shopping then sleep as I'm nights tonight  

Julie xxx


----------



## jakesmum

Hi everyone!!

Luckystars - a wedding and a baby - how are you coping with the excitment   Congrats on both   

I've got a couple of questions if one of you lovely ladies wouldnt' mind helping me out   Firstly, if I took my last contraceptive pill and started sniffing on Sunday when will I get a period?  I'm desperate to get my period (I can't beleive I've just written that, I've spent the last 3 years wishing it wouldn't come) so I can get on the phone to the Lister and book my scan and start stimming!! 

I can't remember the second question right now  

Anyway, am off to do DS' dinner - have a lovely evening.

Ems


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies how you all doing 

heffalump-hows you little one doing??cant belive your so far gone now.whens your next scan?

ikklesmiler-where you hiding?? hows the progress going??any news yet on when youre starting properly?

alleybee-are you going to have your babies nat or by c sect??or hasent the decision been made yet??

luckystars-not long till your wed now then  i can remember when we got wed over 3yrs ago  hope it ends up to be a lovely sunny day for you.hows things going?

danni-well done on your weight loss  howd you do that??i cant seem to shift any of mine.

cao-dp got an app for his test??

jakesmum-it wont be long till your af to appear.the first cycle it appeared a fewdays,second cycle it apeared in a week so it shouldnt be long 

hello to anyone i missed 

as for me not much news really.got half my bloods back so far and all is ok.still got big bruise on me arm.very attractive,not.


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi Hayley

no more news from me, wont know anything now til i get next period, which is expected on 23rd this month. Then i will start the pill, and it goes from there, im all confused about dates, I just know that I should be DR about 19th nov.

How r u hun? apart from the bruises  lol

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Ann Marie the 23rd will be here before you know it sweetie    
Everything crossed that you wont be too long now before being matched   

Hayley how r u doing sweetie thinking of you and got everything crossed for this cycle 

Ally how r u doing hope that the work probs are all sorted out now the last thing you need

Mitch how r u sweetie hope all is ok

Julie fantastic news on the 12 wk scan and not long until the weddig too, so much excitement! 
hope you have a fantastic hen night!

Em (jakesmum) hope that the sniffing goes well sweetie have you got your af yet 

cao, completely understand you not wanting to go on a list until you start i was exactly the same and dont think i went on a list until after i started treatment just to make sure!
Fab news about dps dad paying for the karyotype test every little helps they say!

Danni hope that you had a fab weekend sweetie
how r u doing

Well i think i have everyone if i missed you sorry!

I am doing ok had a scan yesterday, due to some loon bashing me with their trolley in morrisons and having the cheek to say if i wasnt so fat they wouldnt have hit me! I had some pains sat night so went into the clinic (despite being discharged from them!) and they scanned me looked all around no sign of any bleeds anywhere, checked the cervix all tightly closed and looking like i wont need a stitch but will know more about that next week, Jellybean was waving and kicking around so feel quite relaxed about things now

We have our booking appt at hospital thurs 18th with another scan/nuchal

Love to all

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

OMG! Em thats terrible hun! how rude!I hope you told them you were pregnant! and then wacked them with your trolley, REALLY HARD!!!!

hope your ok hun

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ann Marie

i didnt have a trolley only a basket if i could have lifted it high enough who knows where it might have landed  

Am ok on and off think need to get the drs changed before going cos i wouldnt waste my breath with the one i have now!

The rains stopped here and the sun is shining so will pop to morrisons (with padding) to get a few bits
have a terrible craving for pickle as in branston pickle (with anything will do!)

Need to get dressed yet though lol

Em


----------



## honneybee

Hello girls

I lost the thread so thought no-one had been talking.  

Em oooohhhhh  I would have been livid in your shoes, I am glad bubs is o.k I bet that was an awful shock. I am fine chick  I am so pleased all is going well my friend. I read up on the 1st tri board and look forward to seeing u on the second tri  

Annmarie not long to go. 17 is my birthday (its also allys) so I am not going to forget when you do your bloods   I can't wait for you start it feels like a life time doesn't it.

Cao hows you honey? thats so genorous of dp's father to offer to pay karyotype tests. He wants to be a grandad   Time flies so quick it won't belong before you are off the starting block.

Jakesmum sniffing is not to nice is it. your hubby sounds like mine about the thick bit   men hope you don't get to many side effects. When should you have your first scan? It took me five days to get a period from start of d/regging. In the end I phoned lena who told me just to come and lizzy the sonographer said some people do not get a bleed and are lucky. I only had a days bleed and was still o.k to start stimms.

Danni I second that! well done on your weight loss girl, its difficult in normal circumstances, you have a goal and you are doing it.  

hayley are you waiting on any more bloods. will you have any other tests done too?

Julie bet you are excited!!!!! count down!!!! whooopeeee!

I am having a mad rush in our house as the inlaws are invading on friday for a week. Gotta have it spanking clean   nothing is happening here except the weather is  we have ground frost every morning, in November we are normally -9 upwards so it starting to turn. we get so much snow, I am like a little kid, I have to pull the kids to school on sledges. The excitement is starting already, its the inbetween weather I don't like.  

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28

Mitch lucky you with all that snow, I would be out with the sledge to exciting  .....

Em -  supermarkets are lethal places to be for a mum to be protective of a bump !! I think I am going to send dh in future as I was hit to although not hard  last week  

jakesmum - good luck on the sniffing, I started sniffing on the wed and had af start on sat so 4 days  but  it depend son you as everyones different as you can see from some of the other posts. 

hi to dannie, cao, ann marie , hayley, ally and julie and anyone i have missed .  

20 wk scan tomorrow so excited  really hope that all is ok  i'll probably be a bag of nerves tomorrow !!  


catch up soon CJ xxx


----------



## jakesmum

Hi everyone 

EM - I can't beleive that woman in Morrisons - you should have thrown some tins of beans at her from the end of the isle - cheeky mare!

CJ - hope your scan went ok - I bet it was lovely seeing bubs. Are you finding out the sex?  DH didn't let me with Jake although I was desperate too - it was a nice surprise though 

Mitch - hope the cleaning's going well.  I'm the same when my MIL comes luckily it's not that often as she lives in Devon and we only have a two bed flat so there's not much room!

As for me, today is day 4 of sniffing and no sign of AF (where is she)!!!!!  

I've got a swollen tummy and I feel really bloated.  Do you think that's a sign!  I'm not sure if it is or if I'm not well.  I had a takeaway from pizza hut last night and about 30 minutes after eating it I vommed.  DH had poorly belly too from 6am this morning so maybe I'm looking for signs that the drugs are working when I've really got food poisoning 

I'm worried I'm getting the sniffing wrong (can you sniff wrong ) as I'm not having any side effects and no bloody AF.  I can't remember the last time I wanted AF to show.  Mitch - I think I'll do the same and ring the clinic tomorrow if still no sign.  I was hoping it would be hear by now and that I could go to the clinic on Friday for the scan and start stimms (if that's when you start them...).  I rang Lina yesterday as I expected AF to show yesterday - many moons ago, when I was on the pill, if I forgot to take one I would always come on two days later without fail so I was really worried when I didn't yesterday.  I don't want to hassle the nurses - sure they're busy enough without me calling every five minutes but I wish it would arrive

Anyway, sorry for the moaning!  Hope everyone's well.

Ems


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Hope your all ok.

Ems hun,hope your tummys better! 

The lister called me today, asked for my passport number...  does that mean they are going to match me now? Just wondered cos i am going up there next wed, so thought they couldve waited til then for it, unless they need it tomatch me or something? any ideas? maybe im just getting too excited that somethings happening! LOL

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

CJ hope the scan went well for you. you should speak on the tri boards too, I could keep a better eye on you there!!

Annmarie not sure on the pasport being to match you but they do need this detail to ensure it is you that they are dealing with. I also had to take it with me and they photocopied it. Lets hope its for matching.

Ems, give then a call, Lena will either say they will scan you the day they had arranged or wait a couple more days and inform them when it arrives. But as said you sometime not always need to bleed it depends if you are heavy normally and don't forget the sniffing also efects things. I too queried if I was sniffing right too when no af showed. try not to worry it will happen.

hello to Cao, Hayley,Em and Julie hope you gorls are keeping well.

mitch
xx


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!
Mitch- v exciting about the possible snow soon. Hope the cleaning is going well! How's your furbaby now? 
Ann Marie- Lister took copy of my passport when we went for initial consultation not sure why they might need number again, did you give them your passport to copy when you went up initially? Hope you hear some news soon about a match.
CJ- How did scan go? Must be so fantastic to see your baby. Hope everything is ok.
Jakesmum- Hope AF turns up soon. Is funny how each month we hope it won't then suddenly you want it to and it doesn't, is so typical!
Em- Can't believe the women with the shopping trolly and how rude to say it was because you were fat, some people really are unbelievable. Must have been lovely to see jellybean waving at you letting his/her mummmy know that all was ok.
Hayley- Hope your bruises have dissappeared by now and that things are ok with you.
Julie- Hope you have a good hen do and a fantastic wedding, so exciting!
Danni- Hope you are ok.

DP rang docs today and they are meant to be getting back to him to see if he needs app with doc first or if they'll just write up his blood request thing and he can go straight to hospital to get it done. His mum had a really nasty fall at wkend and has fractured her knee and had stitches in her face, they are abit worried as to how it happened, they thought it might have been a little stroke or something. Both his mum and dad have health problems but live quite a long way from us so might go and see them at wkend. 

Hope everyone is ok.
cao


----------



## curlyj28

Hello listerines 

Had the scan today and everything is great, they are really pleased that everything is the right size for dates ,  my placenta is still low and I will have to be re-scanned at 36 weeks,  we decided  ( well I did ) not to find out the sex as we would like the suprise , will post new picture soon. 

Hope everyone is well  sorry no personnals but  dh has just called to say that my bubble bath is waiting, will spk to you all soon .

CJ xxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hello girls glad to see your all doing well em i can't believe what that rude women said to you i would have gone mad!!!!! 

Mitch you remembered when my birthday is clever girl  have you got any plans for yours ?? DP has arranged for us to go see Joesph up in London with lee mead can not wait.

have had a bit of a ruff time the past week was taken into hospital on Monday i was in a lot of pain and was having contraction type tightenings very worried was taken from my local hospital to portsmouth hospital as they thought i might be going in to premature labour and my local hospital can not deal with babies less then 30 weeks!!!! was sent over in an ambulance scary!!! had to have steroids to help babies lungs to just Incas and was put on medication to stop contractions!!!! had to stay in hospital for 48 hours and thankfully things have calmed down but to be honest i don't feel 100% ifeel very weak and strange!!!!! going to see GP in a bit need to be signed of work now till maternity kicks in. I've done a bit of research on the internet about babies born after26weeks and it's all quite good news 95% chance of survival but i don't want them to come yet best place for them is my belly and thats where they should stay so please all of you keep your fingers crossed for me. right off to rest now take care girls I'll keep you all posted xx Allyson xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Allyson



    bigs hugs for you and babies hun.
I bet that was scary!!  Im glad its all settled down now, good idea to get signed off work though hun, you need as much rest as possible.
Also if you feel something is not quite right or you feel strange get in contact with your midwife and ask for advice hun.

I hope babies decide to stay in their nice warm tummy for a few more weeks at least.

hugs to you hun

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Ally what a scare! You poor thing. You definately must get signed off from work and from household duties too!!    Keep those feet up hun. I think those bubbas just like to play tricks on their mummy    Hope all goes well at the docs xxx


----------



## curlyj28

Ally -  make sure you take things easy, it must have been real scary,  i agree with Ann marie if you are still feeling a bit off , do get checked out,   .

take things easy  and get lots of rest hun

CJ xxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi Ally. So sorry you are having a really awful time. It must have been a very scary time and hope all stays as it should, but, just to give you a bit of positive thought, my sister had prem labour she had my niece at 25wks as she had stopped growing and other things. It is a experience I would not wish on anyone  My niece is now a healthy five year old, she was the 2nd smallest baby to be born at the hospital weighing around 650 gms. you babes will do fine   The longer in your tum thou the better things are,   do take it easy and don't hold back if you think things are not right, my sister did not get picked up there was problems as she didn't receive the correct care. make sure you do   

On another note, we have the inlaws here so it will end up being a meal out I think for us all.   

CJ glad your scan went well and bubs are being good. I think I am going to ask the sonographer to write on a piece of card the sex so if I have a weak moment I can sneak a peek  

Hi Maria not long until you start FET, have you been taking any vits to boost you along. good luck chick.

How you feeling Em after that nasty incedent?

Hope your dps mum is better soon, so scary when you are not near.

hello to Annmarie,Ems,Hayley,Danni and julie hope you ladies are doing fine 

apart from more housework nothing much is happening.   my dog gets her stitches removed today so more dog chocs and treats for her for being brave  

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

HIya lister ladies

Allyson how scary
stay at home with them feet up and keep them babes cooking 


Mitch hows u hugs to your furbaby what a brave wee one they are
enjoy your dinner out

Ann marie hope your ok

CJ fab news on your scan 

Ems any signs of that AF yet honey

Hi to anyone i missed

my cold is back in full steam again   it just must love me so much! dont want to leave!

love to all

Em


----------



## Smila

Hello all,

I have just been accepted at the Lister as an egg sharer and I am so pleased. Would like to join this thread if that is ok?

Really excited. Only waiting for chromosomal test results so that I can be matched.

Finally, I will be able to undertake my first treatment. Probably January due to the holiday season or maybe even this year if I am really lucky but never mind at this stage.

This is the first time, I feel there is some sort of progress in this situation.

I know it may not work and go terribly wrong but at least, I will be able to say I've tried something...

Hope you're all well

Smila full of smiles today


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi smila

welcome hun

fingers crossed you get matched soon.
I am having chromosonal test done next wed, am hoping to start tx mid november.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi!
Allyson- Sorry to hear about your scare, must have been so worrying. Hope you and the babies are ok now. Be gd to be signed off til maternity leave then you can just concentrate on looking after the little ones until it's time for them to make an appearance (not for quite awhile yet I hope!)
CJ- Glad the scan went well. Be nice to have a surprise when baby is born, not sure I could be that patient. I always have to feel xmas presents when they're under the tree to try to guess what they are, so don't think I could hold out to find out sex of baby!
Mitch- Hope it's ok with the inlaws. Glad furbaby is having stitches out, hope she liked wearing the tshirts!!
Em- Hope your cold disappears soon. Good excuse to put your feet up and get DP to treat you!
Jakesmum- Hope af has turned up by now.
Ann Marie, Danni- Hi! Ann Marie, hope you hear some matching news soon.
Smila- Hello! I'm hoping to start first cycle soon will prob be Jan now fingers crossed. Hope your test comes back ok and you are matched soon.

Well no news on tx front for us, haven't had chance to ring gp back to find out about the karyotype test work is so manic for us both (work in same place.) We were both thinking about change in careers today as all we seem to do is work, aven't even had time to phone GP is stupid. Argh!! Sorry to moan just one of those days I guess.

Hope everyone's ok any nice plans for weekend?
cao


----------



## cao

Sorry Hayley, just realised I forgot you. Hope you are ok. Any news on starting the pill?
O'h and Julie, hope you and baby are ok.

cao


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Not posted on here for a few days, as not much happening at mo.
I went and got some blood tests done today, so just got the chromosome and cystic fibrosis ones to get done now, and im all finished, hopefully the results of these will be back next week, and then i will contact the lister, dont know if my gp has written to them yet, but if she has then i will book to get the others done, then hopefully im all set to start in jan.
Half of me just wants to get on and do this, but the other half is dreading it, i keep thinking of all those injections and scans, and the EC and ET, im hoping that if i do decide on having some acupuncture it will help to de-stress me a bit, im not normally a stress head, but we all know how IVF gets us?!

Smila welcome to the thread hunni, good luck with your cycle     

cao,  sorry you have been so busy, i hope you get to have a nice chilled out weekend  

Allyson, im sorry to hear you have been in hospital, what a worry for you hun, i hope those babies stay nice and snug in mummies tum for a good few weeks yet, keep those feet up and do NOT do a thing.  

Em, hiya babes, sorry ive not replied sooner, but i was so bloody annoyed when i read what that cheeky so and so said to you in the supermarket! i would've thrown the basket at her head! what a nasty mouthy horrid pig! i hope she choked on her dinner that night!
Hope you're ok now, and jelly bean is all cosy and happy in there growing big and strong everyday.  

Mitch, sending kisses to your doggy, i hope the stitch removal wasn't to bad.  

Jakesmum, hi hunni, how is the sniffing going? im sure you are doing it right, i had the same thoughts when i sniffed, i felt like i either didn't spray properly, or most of it went down my throat, but i down regged fine, so dont worry to much, im sure you will be ok.  

Ann Marie, hello babe, how are you, we haven't had a proper chat for ages, hope your ok, and have dried off from all that rain  

Hayley, thanks for the well done on my weight loss, im getting a bit fed up now, but ive just got to keep going, im trying to stick to eating weight watchers foods, i have a cereal bar for breakfast, a soup for lunch, and one of their ready meals for dinner, i eat fruit in between, and only drink water, i do have bout 3 teas or coffees too. and saturday is my day off, so i get p****d and have take away   will stop drinking again soon though ready for tx, but i do like my alcohol on a saturday  

Hi to anyone ive missed  

Love Danni x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Danni hun!!!

will call you tommorow!! (I know i was meant to call the other day..sorry)
Hope your ok hun xxxx

Cao..... i have my last blood tets on wednesday... i think ill be matched soon after that...unless they have to wait for results...

hi to everyone.

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Just a quick post to say

welcome to Smila to the thread

and also Wishing you a very happy birthday for today (friday)

hope you have a great day

Love to all

Emxxx


----------



## jakesmum

HI everyone, no time for personals cos I'm supposed to be studying (criminal law exam next Friday....) except Allyson - hope your ok all ok and that your putting your feet up - what a scare.  

Just wanted to let you all know that finally.... AF has arrived (woohoo, out come the flags, trumpets, banners etc ).  I've spoken to Lena today and I'm going for my scan on Tuesday.  I'm so excited, woohoo, I just can't hide it, I'm about to lose control and I think I like it wooohoo.. 

Hopefully I'm sniffing ok, I swear sometimes I don't even feel it go in my nose.  No side effects at all apart from rash on my hand (I get excezma) but this could be stress for exam??

Anyway, have a lovely weekend peeps.

Ems


----------



## allybee17

hiya girlys thanks so much for your nice messages have now been signed of work for 3 weeks which takes me to when my maternity leave will start so thats it I'm no longer a working girl  feels a bit strange this not doing anything and resting is blimming hard work!!!! as for bump still having tightenings but not like the ones every 10 mins i had Mon and Tues and with out any pain which i guess is all good i do feel very tired thou and very weak and my bump is very heavy this week is the 1st week I've actually felt pregnant i know that sounds strange but my bump was alway little and never really got in the way but I'm very awear of it now.

anyway fab news jakesmum on AF arrival hope scan shows lots  more good news next week sure your sniffing fine 

simla welcome to the lister girl group hope you have a nice smooth ride on this mad journey good luck  

hiya Anne Marie hope your still chilling Wednesday be here soon enough (my birthday) and yep maybe you'll be matched very quickly get you all sorted b4 Christmas

Dannie keep going with all your fantastic weightloss plan you sound like your doing great  more will power then me i totally agree the sat should be your get p***ed day and eat as much junk as you can day can't be good all the time can we 

anyway back to the sofa and remote for me might make myself some soup for lunch take care girls lot's of love Allyson xx


----------



## curlyj28

Congrats jakesmum /Em  i felt like I was loopy for being so happy when my last AF arrived !!- hoping and praying this is your last one for a long time !!!  Don't worry about the sniffing  when I was doing it sometimes it felt like it was going up and other times nothing at all good luck for Tuesdays scan. xxx

Ally - make sure you get lots of rest - i know its hard and if your like me your probably feeling guilty  but enjoy the pamper time.....

Em & Mitch how are you both doing 

Welcome Simla - the listers fab !!

Hi to Ann Marie , Hayley , Cao, & Dannie  .#



CJ xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Mitch..

Thanks so much for remembering and mentioning me! I feel like a stranger on this thread these days. Gosh you're 16wks already! Bless you, bet you're soooo excited for your 20w scan. Good luck hun!! Are you going to find out what you're having??

I'm fine, am taking anything and everything for this FET that is supposed to work! The rest is up to nature I guess and hope!!!

Lots of love to all

xxx


----------



## honneybee

Maria,  

never forgotten you for one minute missus, you are one of our orginals   I remember each part of your tx and and knew you were having a rest and were waiting for you to come back. Have evrything crossed this will be your turn  

Keep us up to date with how it is all going.     

Big hi to everyone and I will post again later

mitch
xxx


----------



## Smila

Hello all,

Thanks for such a warm welcome!

You girls surely are a dynamic bunch! What a good energy! 

Ann-Marie – I am also hoping for November. Fingers crossed for you. Maybe we’ll go through this all at the same time. Good luck with getting matched and all soon.

Cao – Good luck with your career change plans! I am aiming to go through treatment in November but if I don’t it will most likely be January and because of work! I have to go to Tokyo on business in November (was September and then October…) but they cannot give me a date, so it has been dragging and dragging…. I have started to take a different approach to work i.e. leaving more often on time... But still struggle sometimes. They also look at me differently now.

Danni – Good luck with all tests. Chromosomal is the longest. 3 weeks they say. But after that, everything goes quickly it looks like. I also have mixed feelings about the process but I guess I really want to get on with it at this stage. My waiting time was quite long so probably helped in a way.

Em – Thanks for your note! Yes birthday was great. Was also great to get the good news about egg sharing this week. Needed a good new. 

Curly – Thanks for a nice welcome as well

Hi to all the other ladies in the thread as well!

Smila xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

i am going clinic tommorow to have my last bloods done and collect the pill to start next af (in a weeks time!) now im wondering, do i have to go back to clinic to collect drugs or do they get sent to me? i have noticed a lot of people have thier drugs sent to them, is this what lister do too?

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping in to wish ann marie lots of luck for her bloods tomorrow

Ems have you a date for your baseline scan hun

Smila glad you had a lovely birthday

Mitch cj, ally, hope you and bumps are all ok

Finally...........

Happy birthday

to

Ally and Mitch for tomorrow

Hope you are both spoilt as you should be

Love

Em xx​


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Anne-Marie

Congrats you're nearly on your way now!  

When I had my first tx at Lister they sent me my initial drugs in the post (Pill, Sniffer spray & Cyclogest pesseries) Then they gave me the Menopur at the clinic when I was ready for it. But when I asked them to post me my drugs for FET they said they are not allowed to put drugs in the post anymore and sent me a prescription instead, so maybe they will give you all your initial drugs tomorrow.

Good Luck, Maria x


----------



## Smila

Hi Ann Marie,

They gave me the pill, nasal spray and a lot of papers to read and sign on the same occasion. I am now supposed to let them know when I start with the pill and they will tell me when to start the nasal spray... And when to come in next.

That next meeting should be the one when they give me the remaining drugs. 

Not sure whether the process is always like that but hope this helps.

Hope your meeting goes well tomorrow

Smila xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Smila

Thanks for that hun,
does your dh have to sign these papers too? cos mines not coming with me tommorow, hes at work.

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## jakesmum

Hi everyone 

Well I had my baseline scan today and everything was fine.  I was very surprised to get the drugs, I'm not sure what I was expecting but I certainly didn't think I'd end up with a great big bag.  I assumed I'd get a pen (the kind that diabetics used) so was a bit shocked to get a stack of actual needles (this is gonna be fun)!!!  DH is going to do the injection for me tonight at 9.45 so that I'm sure we will both be in every night for it to be done.  I've got my first scan on Saturday.  

Hope everyone is well.

Ems


----------



## allybee17

happy birthday to me and mitch happy birthday to me and mitch happy birthday dear me and mitch happy birthday to us   Allyson xx


----------



## poppy05

Happy Birthday Allyson and Mitch

Hope you both have a lovely day

love Danni x x


----------



## cao

Hi everyone, half way through the week, yeah!!

Allyson and Mitch- Happy birthday!! Hope you are both having a fab day! And bumps are all happy!

Ann Marie- hope blood test went ok today and they had some news for you about a match/date to start.

Jakesmum/Ems- Gd news about getting all those drugs and that your scan went well. Hope your first injection went ok. 

Smila- Hi! Happy belated birthday. Hope you don't mind me asking but read your porfile thing at bottom and it says about your DP has severe ogli something very long! Sounds similiar to me and was just wondering if yours was advised to have a karyotype test done before starting like mine?

Hello to Em, Marie, Danni, Julie, Hayley. Hope I haven't missed anyone!

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

just to let you know i hadmy bloods done today,not sure of the nurses namebut she was brilliant, first time i havnt got a massive bruise!!!!!!!!!, infact i have no bruise!!!!

right now for the news.....  the cut off date for tx is ----if you havnt started stimming by 26th november then you willhave to wait until jan to start tx, basically with me this means that my bloods have to back within 2/3 weeks, then i have to be matched quick, IF this happens i willjust make it, but if the bloods take more time (the chromosonal can take up to 6 weeks!) then i will be waiting til jan.

so girlies, lets hope my bloods r back soon! i have to start pill on this af just incase.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

[fly]   ALLY & MITCH  [/fly]

Hope You've Both Had A Well Deserved Fabby Dabby BirthDay!!

Maria xx


----------



## allybee17

hiya thanks for the birthday wishes   had a great day and Joseph was fantastic i highly recommend it to anyone lee mead is now my sex god he looks fantastic in his loin cloth yummy  

wow you girls all seem to be on the move scans and drugs and injections you'll all soon be on your 2ww  

Anne Marie hope your result do get back asap so you can get started b4 Christmas

jakesmum i still remember getting my Carrier bags full of drugs i was a bit shocked at the amount they give you felt like a right druggie on the train back home. I'm sure your DH will be able to give you the drugs with as little discomfort as poss what i remember is that it don't really hurt that much DP loved doing min he's do everything mix and inject it i even took photos of him doing it lol

OK having a very easy day today even thou i had a fantastic time yesterday i found it very hard going the tube was a nightmare and i was walking slower then a slug!!!!!! did not get home till 1230 am so today I'm having total rest again 

hiya to everyone I've missed take care girls love Allyson xx


----------



## curlyj28

Ally & mitch 

Happy Birthdays for yesterday , sorry its late , but  I have no broadband  at home  and work has been manic  with today being the 1st chance to log on , hope you both had enjoyable days ( joseph sounds great mmmnnn loin cloth thingy !!!!) 


Jakes mum , thats great about the drugs , how exciting !!  hope your jab went well  last night  and good luck for sat !!

Ally fingers crossed on the blood results getting back quickly !!

Hi to everyone else,  I had the day from hell yesterday  dh had to go in to hospital for a minor  op under GA so I was due to pick him up at 12.30 ish ,  arrived at work to find i was driving a car with a puncture ( thought it felt strange ) opps was lucky not to damage the alloys !! well luckkily for me a kind man  put my spare on so i could get to the hospital  only to find DH was not ready  and would be 2 hours late ( bloody nhs ) they could have told me when I phoned to check , so  finally got back to work at 3pm  had to leave at 5 to get tyre sorted properly very  knackered and stressed by then as work is a nightmare  I work in recruitment  !!....  thing is stuff happens in 3's , what next !!!

Sorry for rant but feel much better for getting that off my chest !!

I am calm today , if i repeat often enough it will work won't it 

Have BT engineer coming today so hopefully that should be sorted by the time I get home !!!

Sok soon 

CJ xxxx


----------



## jakesmum

Hi everyone, 

Allyson, Mitch and Smilla - belated birthday wishes, hope you all had lovely days!!  

Joesph looks great, I wouldn't mind going to see that one myself.  I'd also really like to go and see Lion King - it never appealed to me until we sorry a mini version of it at Disney Paris and it was fantastic (that was in July and we still haven't got round to it)!  

Anne-Marie - fingers crossed you get your bloods back soon.  I had my chromosone tests done about a month/six weeks ago and they had them back really quickly - I was matched within three weeks max from having the last lot of bloods done.  It'd be great if you could get in before Christmas - waiting is the worst part.  Saying that, not long til Christmas now (Jake is already perusing the Argos book on a daily basis) 

CJ - hope your DH is feeling better, what a mare of a day!!!!  Your luckly you got someone to help with the tyre, I wouldn't have a clue how to change a tyre, would have had to call my dad   We were at the garage last week and there was this lady doing something under the bonnet, she was parked at the gas, air and water section and there was a massive cue behind her.  Anyway, I watched her whilst Simon filled up and went and paid and she was trying to hold the hood up one handed and twisting all the bits obviously looking for something.  I said to Si to go and help her, turns out she was trying to put water in the radiator.  Everyone was getting annoyed with her rather than helping her poor lady!

Hi to everyone else!

We went for my first scan today after starting the stimms on Tuesday.  I was a bit disappoined as there was only 7 follies there.  Well the sonographer said 5 to me and Simon but when the nurse (who was lovely) saw me afterwards she said there was seven and that they would up my drugs.  I thought I was going to cry (happening to me a lot lately) but I kept it together, Simon was saying, don't worry until Wednesday when we are due to go back as they are upping the drugs.  Anyway, got on the 44 bus afterwards and I just burst into tears like a mad woman and we had to get off!!!  Not an attractive look I can tell you 

I was on 150 Menopur and now im on 225 (I think, 3 little pots, rather than 2?).

Better go, Jake will be back in a minute full of beans, he stayed at my parents house last night as we had to leave for the hospital at 7.20.  They took him to see Ratatoui at the cinema!

Hope everyone is well 

Ems


----------



## curlyj28

Yeeha !!

Back online  and now chilled out !!

Ems     try not to worry to much you have plenty of time and they have upped your dosage now so I bet your next scan shows  a lovely crop of follies ,  I had my dosage upped from 225 ml to 300 ml and it took a while but then  I had loads of follies..

Hope everyone is ok,  

CJ xxxx


----------



## jakesmum

Thanks CJ, can they keep you on them a little longer if they haven't upped them enough?  The nurse took my bloods today too and I thought she was going to call me (but hasn't).  Do they only call you if you need to up it more than they said?

Thanks.

Ems


----------



## honneybee

Hi Girls

Thank you so much for my birthday wishes

I have had the in-laws stay so not able to write on here as they did not know we had tx as my MIL thinks its against nature blah blah

Anyway...

Ems you are doing well with your stimms,so try not to worry there is only 7 at this stage. I only had a few too, to start with then went on to get 12. I was on 225 3 vials too. so hope the next scan is reassuring 

CJ what a palava for you, glad to see you are now chilled and calm. 

Ally hope your birthday was good. Joseph sounds fantastic. Mine was great for prezzies but then instead of the meal I had booked I ended up cooking for everyone as dh was called away.  had the clearing up as well 

Hello smilla hope you enjoyed your birthday and you were spoilt rotton. its not everyday you have a day dedicated to you 

Maria how you doing on your d/reg not long to go now and then that dreadful time this time it will have some wonderful news. It has to come in 3's and Mira is first 

Annmarie hope you get started soon and your bloods do not take too long.

What are you up to Danni this weekend anything good?

Hayley how you doing hun?

Em how you feeling, you have nearly reached the blooming stage....... as my dh says blooming pain in the *rse 

Cao how you doing mrs, long time no speak 

good to see this thread is up and running again, many of you are on that long and twisty path I wish you as easier journey as possible.

As you can see I am in the best of moods  One of our ff that was on this thread got a BFP today and I am still on cloud 9 for her so here a joyous dance for you MIRANDA   (thats for the botty injections  )

                       

mitch
xxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Ems  - they would have called if they needed to change anything, when is your next scan/ blood test  ??

Mitch glad to hear you had a lovely b day not long till ur scan now to  are you def going to find out 

xxxxx


----------



## honneybee

CJ I will not find out personally but will ask her to put it in an envelope for me as I want to post it to my sis, she keeps secrets and if I am feeling generous maybe MIL too. they won't tell me so it would be fine  

how you doing my dear, is bump behaving?

mitch
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Mitch..

Yep, started the down regging today, I'm feeling positive!      

Fab news about Miranda eh! I always get choked when I read a BFP on here but god I was in tears when she texted me the news    So happy for her, she truly deserves it, bless her.    

Hoping Kate and I follow suit very soon!    

Not long til your sexing scan hun, so exciting! Gosh time really has flown by!  

Maria x


----------



## curlyj28

Mitch and Maria thats great news about Miranda


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all ok.
Em- How did your scan go? (think it was a 17wk one you were going to be having last week?) Hope all was ok with baby.

Maria- Hope down regging is going ok. Glad you are feeliong positive.

Mitch- How are you? Hope things are well with you and baby. When do you have another scan? Like the idea of putting sex in envelope, don't think I could stand the wait though, am far too imaptient! Have to look at presents under tree at Christmas and have agood feel as suspense is too much!

Ems- Hope follies are growing well and good luck for next scan. No one can blame you for having a cry, it is such a stressful time you are bound to plus I'm sure all the drugs don't help. I have cried on a train before and could't even blame it on hormones etc!

Ann Maria- Any news on blood tests yet hope they come back asap!

CJ- Sorry to hear about your nightmare day. Glad things got sorted in the end.

Allyson- Glad you had a good birthday. Was lee the one who won the joseph comp, he was v nice!! Hope you are still taking things easy.

Hi to Hayley, Danni, Smila and everyone else hope you are all ok.

DP went to get his karytopye test done today. Was bit of nightmare, got sent here there and everywhere in hospital, noone new what test was, how he could pay for it or even how to get the blood out of his vein! And the only thing they had to make veins stick out was broken! I really don't have any faith that its actually going to get there and we've still got to pay for it! It's got to be sent somewhere anyway so wish we'd just had it done at Lister. Wish they'd just said we don't really know anything about it you'd be best to go back to your clinic. Anway rant over, sorry! Am on half term hols at moment so only went into work for bit today which was lovely.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi Cao

hope your okhunnie!!
i havnt got any results back yet, but did start af yesterday so will start pill today, so thats one step in the right dierection!!

hope you get yr results soooooooon hun!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi, hope everyone is ok,

Just had one of those days I needed to tell someone! Got phone call from Lister asking if I'd had Oct period and started pill, explained we'd only just had karyotype test done and that I thought it would take awhile nurse said to go ahead anyway and start pill as it may not take too long to come back. Called GP to get appointment to ask for pill stupidly hadn't done it before as thought karyotype test would take long time to come back so they'd say not to start till after Oct, silly me for presumming things . Saw dif GP to normal who was v partonising and said no to pill without letter from Lister first! If I'd gone in asking for it because I didn't want to get pg I'm sure he'd have sent me off with several packets! Anyway I got so cross I ended up having bit of a cry which I wouldn't have done if he'd just let me go rather than being even more patronising- I know it's hard for you girls who want a baby, have to do things properly, blah, blah. God I could have punched him! I explained I was due on in next couple of days and I needed it now, you would have thought he would have known not to mess with someone with PMT, silly man!

Anyway something good came out of it, I phoned Lister back explained problem and I can pick up pill from them tomorrow. Thank goodness it's half term. Spoke to DP had another bit of a cry (def hormones!) and we decided to see if we could get his karytoype test done too as I was going in. Phoned Lister again (3rd time in about 2 hours) and DP is having it done tomorrow. Also when I spoke to Deante (think that's right, she was lovely) before she said their results come back in 3 weeks plus its about 40 pounds cheaper than doing it on the crappy NHS! Sorry know I shouldn't moan about NHS really it's just they've been so useless with this whole IVF thing but I guess they aren't experts on it, I had to explain to the GP today what egg sharing was. Anyway I guess it has all happened for reason and hopefully I can start the pill in next couple of days!!! Just hope my period doesn't come before I can get to Lister!

Sorry for the me me me post. Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday. 

cao


----------



## honneybee

Cao   first  

Stupid drs, they seem to think they know best and old farts arre the worst!!!!!

Cao babe its o.k if you take the pill on the second day so that will still give you time to take the pill, even better that dh is going to lister, that sorts out another problem quicker too.  

Diante is really nice and understanding. she followed my ivf as a first case for her.

woohooo Annmarie for getting to the first hurdle, the old bat has arrived!!!! hopefully not long now.

Maria how it all going for you hen? not long until base line good luck missius.       Good things always come  and you are do your turn, really rooting for you.  

A big hello to everyone hope you are all fine and dandy.

mitch
xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hey girls  

quick update....

ive had all my bloods back now, and they are all normal, so thats good to know, im at the lister next tues, to get my chromosomal and cystic fibrosis bloods done then thats me til after christmas, im going to ask if i can go on the pill in dec, ready for jan.

sorry no personals, but i hope you are all ok 

love Danni x x


----------



## cao

Hi Mitch, 

Thanks for advice about pill am sure she said take on day 2 now you mention it actually! Just noticed your pic, silly me! Bump is looking fab! Diante was so lovely today, she was v reasuring about the pill and nothing was too much trouble despite the fact I'd phoned loads! Hope you are ok.

Danni- Your messsage appeared just as I was typing! Good news about getting bloods back and that everything is ok. Hope the next ones at Lister go just aswell too.

cao


----------



## honneybee

Danni that is lovely news, I am sure they will not mind when you start the pill. the chromo test was the most nerve racking one for me. Although I have no problems that I am aware of in my family history is worrying incase they actually found something. good to see things are going to plan  

I am fine thanks for asking Cao, I will only have the pic on for a short while as I post on a few threads, I don't like others to feel sad seeing it, I put it on to show the girls on the tri board you see.  

speak soon  

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28

cao - I started the pill on day 2  aswell  - stupid gp !!    

lovely bump mitch - keep missing you on the other thread its so busy !! 

Hello all lovely lister ladies hope everyone is ok ....

CJ xxx


----------



## allybee17

Hiya cao just read your post and i can not belive your doctor would not give you the pill!!!!!! i did not see my doctor for my pill i just went to the practice nurse i was really suprised at how easy it was to get it too as i'd never been on it before and she just signed it over to me lol had no idea how to take it either had to ring lister up to find out i do know thou that i took it on day 1 but everyone on here told me it should have been day 2 so i got in a panic and rung the lister again and they told me any day up to day 5 is ok!!!! so your gonna be fine  oh it was lee mead in joseph the one who won any dream will do on the BBC.

hiya mitch 20 week scan coming up hope your babas not to shy we are having a nightmare sexing our 2 each scan it's diffrent beginning to wish we had not bothered at 20 weeks was told 2 girls then at 24 weeks a boy and a girl then 28 weeks had scan on monday she could only see one and that was a boy!!! so really we ain't got a clue still!!!! but it's not a bad thing really as long as they are both growing well and are both happy thats all that really matters they are both very healthy and are weighing in at just over 2lb each  and since my scare all has settled down.

danni great to see your bloods are coming back nice and quick it really is the worst part of all this just waiting for blood results hopefully they will get you to start on the pill in dec so you'll be ready for GO GO GO in jan

hope your ok anne marie not seen you for a little while   and hello to everyone i've missed xx allyson


----------



## eggsharer

Hi there, i am not at lister but thought i would add to the massage debate.  I have reflexology and BNS massage every months for panic attacks and frankly just some 'me' time to relax.  Every time i go she asks if i am pregnant (not that she knows i am trying she just has to check) as if i am she shouldn't do something but i thought it was more to do with the lower back as it can cause miscarriage.  Having my next massage next Fri so will ask and update you all.

eggsharer x


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!

Allyson- Good news about the scan, I can't believe they are 2lbs each. Hope you are ok and have not had anymore scares. I didn't realise you could get pill from nurse, not been on it before either Diante had to explain yesterday what to do!

CJ- Hope you are ok.

eggsharer- Is interesting reading all the advice about what you should/shouldn't do, there is so much! Had thought about reflexology but I'm not very good with people touching my feet so think I'd make a bit of a poor patient!

Hello to Danni
Ann Marie- Any news about results?
Jakesmum- How is it all going? Hope follies are growing nicely.

Hi everyone else!

We went up to the Lister yesterday and collected the pill, (although still no period yet so can't start it!)Diante also gave me the spray aswell and explained how to use it, all seems very real now. DP had his karyotype test done which Lizzie said can take up to 6 weeks but is usually 3 so I guess we still may not start before Christmas, it really just depends on the results. I'm hoping so much that they will be ok and there is still sperm in his next sample which they will freeze just incase there aren't any on the day. Anyway, on a lighter note, am off to have my hair done in a bit so better get ready, love the holidays!

Hope everyone is ok.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya Cao

stillno news about blood results, but im the same as you,if they are not back in 3 weeks then i wont be able to start treatment this year, I have started the pill though, am on day 3 of that (dont like it as its giving me headaches! but ill suffer it)
I will call the lister tommorow to see if they have cystic and cmv results back, and then will call them in another 2 weeks to seeof they have chromosonal results back.

good luck with your results hun, lets hope ours are both back in time for us to start tx this year!!

hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellesse

Hi everyone thought I'd drop in and introduce myself. Been reading posts on here for a while and waiting interminably for all the blood tests (found that I'm a Thalassaemia carrier!!!), started stimming on 19/10 and had my scan yesterday and bloods yesterday and all going well and they've dropped my Menopure dosage. Have two huge follies and some others that need to catch up.Didn't make a note of how many -- hope there are enough.
Anyway can't believe that treatment has finally come round -- had a bilateral salpingectomy and a fibroidectomy at the same time in June, so tummy looks like a pin cushion and IVF is the only hope. Enjoying the Lister -- I think they are fab and best of all I only live 5 mins away. Lucky me.
At home with a stinking cold or something and tucked up with a blanket and a hottie (water bottle -- dh is at work)
Jakesmum-- I think we must be at a similar stage.
Everyone else -- hello and lots of love and luck x


----------



## Smila

Dear all,

Sorry did not check in for a while!

Allyson & Mitch – Happy birthday late!

Ann-Marie – Sorry could not respond to your question on time as you will know by now, papers can be taken home so that is not a problem.

Also, hope your chromosomal test results come back quick enough. I have done mine over 2 weeks ago and haven't heard of any results yet. Hoping for this year as well, as cancelled work appointments abroad and everything... Until next year...

Cao – Hello! Thanks for your message. You can always ask me questions! They suggested we did a chromosomal test for DH but said it is up to us really and we haven’t yet. We don’t think it is a chromosomal problem, we think this is all related to numb, which he has in his early years. Did your DH do the test? Did you guys learn anything? 

Also, hope you’re feeling better after all this NHS situation! And also good luck with your test results. Fingers crossed, we all get it on time and move on with this all for once and for all! At least that is how I feel BUT patience is a virtue...

Hope everyone else is well and wishing you all the best of luck with your next steps!

Loads of love and hugs and positive thoughts!

Smila xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Smila

hope your results come back soon hun,        had mine done on 17th oct, so got about a week and half to wait         

Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Happy Saturday everyone!

Ellesse- Hi and welcome! Sounds like you've been through it abit with all those ops! Hope your cold has gone and you are feeling better. Am just about to start taking pill so quite a way behind you.We may have to wait til Jan to start, just depends on DPs karyotype test results. Think Jakesmum is at similar stage to you though and there are other ladies who have done the treatment so lots of people who can advise if you need it. Must be very handy living so close to the hospital, do you work nearby aswell? Good luck for your next scan, hope follies are growing nicely.

Smila- Is interesting that they only advised you to have karyotype I guess it could be because there is a poss reason behind your DPs sperm results whereas as for mine it's abit of a mystery! Due to all the NHS problems DP had test done at Lister on Wed (ended up being 50 pounds cheaper to do it there than at NHS hospital in the end and I trust that the Lister know what they are doing!) Just waiting for the results with crossed fingers now! Hope you get your results soon so that you can start asap, let us know what's happening.

Ann marie- Hi, how are you? How's the pill going? Fingers crossed you get your results soon.

Hello to Danni, CJ, Ems, Jakesmum, Hayley, Allyson, Mitch, Maria and anyone else I've missed!

Period started this morning so am going to start taking the pill tomorrow. Know it's only one small step closer but so pleased to actually be able to start doing something! Need to go for my second HIV on about 14th Nov I think and also need DP's karyotype back before we can start anything else. Going to speak to work soon and explain I might need few mornings/afternoons or days off, not sure what they will say. Is difficult really as can't take it as holiday so going to say I'll have it as unpaid as they will need to get in a supply. Anyway all that is still a long way off yet. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

well ive still got headaches, and now i have severe pmt symptoms! DH has said he wants me to stop taking the pill, he says im way too emotional and is worried about me,I havnt even got out my PJs today ive felt that bad.
Im going to see how i go but am hoping blood results get back soon then maybe i can cme off pil and tx can start. DH is now worrying how the hormones from tx will affect me. Hes wondering if we should go ahead now.     
Hopefully its only the pill that will makeme feel like this.
Its been a very emotional 2days here. not good at all.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Ann marie - 
Just wanted to say I know what you mean about the pill - I was always terrible on it!!  One good thing though that I found was that when I started the IVF drugs I was actually fine!  the pill gave me far worse side affects.  What they agreed to do for me (well one of the Dr's did as the nurse don't really like it when you do this) is I done a day 21 start on my last cycle so I didn't need to go on the pill - all it meant was that I was on DR's for a few days longer while I waited for recipient to catch up... might be worth asking (but ask a Dr rather than a nurse).
Best of luck
Helen x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Helen thanks for that hun
I will see if i can wait tilmy blood results are back, and then maybe see what they say.
Thanks again hun

oh and babygirl is looking gorgeous!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

hey girls how are u all?

ann-marie I was the same on the pill totally crazy so feel for u. But on the drugs I was fine apart from the odd headache and a little emotional nearer to ec, I expect that though it the build up to knowing the biggest test was about to come.  

Hello Ellesse, welcome.   good luck with your next scan and lets hope you have lots of follies there with some great eggs.     

Smila hope you can get started v quickly nothing like waiting to make you go   keep checking about your blood results, it might make them check too.     

Cao hope your karyotype test  comes back quickly, Its good to finally be doing something even if its just going on the pill. it makes every thing seem more real.     

Good luck Maria, hope your scan was good and its all go,go,go      



Hello to Danni, CJ, Ems, Jakesmum, Hayley, Ally,  and anyone else I've missed hope you girls are having a lovely week end.


I have my scan on wednesday so hopefully all will be well. I will be 19wks.
mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Mitch
thanks for that hun, it does seem that people who get bad side effects from the pill dont suffer with the actual tx, so maybe thats the better of the two evils..lol

Good luck with your scan honey, everything will be fine and baby will be waving hello to you!!

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!
Am avoiding doing work so thought I would come on here!

Ann Marie- Sorry to hear you are feeling so bad, hopefully results will come back soon and you can come off the pill. Am bit worried now as I started taking it today, normally have pmt pretty bad, crying over everything and getting really fed up etc so hoping the pill won't make this even worse, hormones make me evil enough, really don't need any extra help! Are you going to phone Lister tomorrow to see if any reults have come back? Hope you feel bit more human soon.

Mitch- How are you? Hope the scan goes well on Wednesday, must be lovely to see the baby again. Was so excited about taking the pill this morning, how sad! DP is being so positive, keeps referring to us having a baby and being excited about it, god I hope it works. Is good we are being positive but there are so many things that can go wrong I hope we are not tempting fate! Don't even know for sure if DP will have sperm when we need it or that it will be ok for ICSI. Guess you just have to celebrate each little hurdle you get over and be positive and look forward to the next one! Have booked some accupuncture sessions for November, going to go to a different clinic this time which is much closer to where we live. 

Sorry bit of a ramble, really should get on and do some work now! Hope everyone is ok- Hayley, Smila, CJ, Allyson, Ellesse, Jakesmum, Em, Danni, CJ and anyone I've missed.

cao


----------



## Ellesse

Hello everyone. Been busy on here today!

Am having just THE worst stabbing pains in my stomach/ general area today. Hobbling around and DH had to do lunch. Really bloated and not sure what the cause may be. Scan yesterday showed about 10 follies and my oestradiol levels were OK -- so I'm not too worried about OHSS. The thought of doing a Menopur AND a Pregnyl tonight is not a good one. Whole treatment from downregging to EC is just over 2 weeks! just as well, I'm crap at patience.

DH thinks he has injured me (well it was his last chance to *er-herm* and I thought what the hell...)

Ann-Marie, I was NUTS on the pill, no idea why they usually use Microgynon as it seems to have terrible side-effects. It will pass.

Mitch -- all the best for your scan, the successes on this board keep the rest of us going.

Everyone else -- luck and love and hope you are all well. 

Hope I feel better by tomorrow -- I'll be waddling to work at this rate. Then Tues morning, into the Lister at 7.30! How exciting! I love general anaesthetics, the short ones anyway, I always wake up in such a lovely fuzzy warm mood!

I think all these injections are making me madder than I realise!


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!

Ellesse- Sorry to hear about the stabbing pains, hope they eased off and you are feeling bit better. Just wanted to wish you luck for ec, hope it all goes really well.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Cao (and everyone)

Cao, my worst side effects (so far) were day 2 to 6 of the pill, they seem to have calmed down a bit now, but am still feeling tired and a bit emotional, but not as crazy, hope your ok on it hun, Im the same as you, hormones make me crazy, pmt is normally quite severe. (apparently with this pill you dont get pmt as bad?? maybe cos your crazy all the time you take it..LOL)
anyway, good luck with it hu8n, try to stay calm and se if the effects wear off (if you get any)

Hugs
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all!!

I phoned the lister today and my 2nd HIV and CMV are back, both are fine. Just waiting for my chromosonal and cystic fib now, hopefully they will be back next week.....
They have contacted a potential recipient and are waiting for her to call them back.... ooooh its exciting now, its actually beginning to feel like its going to happen at last!!!

Also they said the side effects from this pill are normal (as you all told me too) and they are hoping to have me off it quite soon. So I will stick with it for now.        

Hope your all ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## Ellesse

Hello everyone. Thanks for all your kind messages.

Back from hospital -- EC went well, 10 eggs collected!   DH's input looking good   (he said the room was horrible, anyone else had any feedback? I'd like to tell someone there as I think the menfolk get overlooked in a lot of ways)

Very excited. Can't wait for the call tomorrow.


Ann Marie -- really pleased for you, I was so excited when I heard they'd found me a recipient.

Mitch -- good luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well. 

L x


----------



## honneybee

Hello

Ellesse, great news let see tomorrow what your fab eggs have been up to tonight in the lab of fun   thanks ellesse for your wishes. 

Cao thanks to hun for yours, it will be nice to get another look, hope you are doing well babe  

ANNMARIE FANTASTIC NEWS TO HEAR A POTENTIAL RECIPIENT, NEARLY GO,GO,GO FOR YOU how exciting

Maria count down until your scan     

big hello to Hayley, Smila, CJ, Allyson, Jakesmum, Em, Danni, CJ and anyone I've missed     

mitch
xx


xx


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!

Ann Marie- Fantastic news about results and poss match, woo hoo!!! Glad effects from pill seemed to have eased off abit, hopefully you'll be off it v soon anyway! Pill seems ok so far (am on day 3) though had really weird pains last nt in my stomach sort of like period pains but lower down and different to anything I've ever had before. It was gone by this morning though. Feeling bit 'argh!' but think that's just being back at work! Made me laugh when you said about being crazy all the time, that's definately what I'm like! Don't think pill could possibly make me anymore of a hormonal nutter, they'd have to lock me up!

Ellesse- Great news about the 10 eggs, glad it went ok and hope your phone call tomorrow brings more good news. 

Mitch- Hi! Hope scan goes well tomorrow. Phoned Lister yesterday and told them I'd started the pill, just need to wait now for DPs results and do my second HIV. Still haven't spoken to work yet though about needing few mornings/afternoons off and a day each for ec and et, just hoping we can get that far really! Works so hectic but I think if I offer to have time off unpaid what else can I do, certainly havn't chosen to be in this situation, never have time off normally. Anyway enough of the rambling hope your scan is fab tomorrow!

Hi to Hayley, Danni, Maria, CJ, Jakesmum, Allyson, Em, Smila and anyone else I've missed. Hope evryone is ok.

cao


----------



## luckystars

Hi,

I just wanted to post and say HI..... Wow u girls have been chatting .....

Ann-marie - Good news that u have started the pill   

Mitch - I do try and keep up with u in the other thread but they talk all day and there is so much to read.. lol.. Good luck for your scan and update us when can..

There are so many new names on here so forgive me if I dont mention your name  ..

Just a quick update on my side.... I have had my hen do last Saturday it was good I was just so tired I wanted to be in bed but we had a nice meal ... ... Well the wedding is near now we leave to Barbados on the 7th Nov and we get married on the 9th..I cant wait...... Bubs is doing well.... 16 weeks now its going fast.....

I hope everyone is well and looking forward to starting there TX....

Speak Soon,

Julie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Julie lovely to hear from you hope u had a lovely hen night
have a lovely wedding sweetie
wow cant believe you are 16 weeks already! not too far ahead of me  

Ann Marie fantastic news about a possible match and some of the bloods are back wonderful news 

Cao how u doing 

Ellesse hope that EC goes well

Ems glad that EC went well today
 for ET

Allyson hope you and twin bump is ok

Mitch hope your scan goes well honey

cj, smila and anyone else i missed 

Sending love to all

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hiya girls

thanks for your messages.

Cao... i have been getting wierd pains too! it must have something to do with the pill hun.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hey girls....

just a quickie...... when do you pay the hfea fee? is it when you have baseline scan? or before?
am confused cos arnt you already DRing when you have baseline scan?

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## poppy05

hi girls

sorry ive been really bad at posting lately, i need to read back a bit to catch up with everyone, so im sorry but no personals tonight.
i hope you are all ok, though  

i went to the lister today for my chromosomal blood test, i saw Diante she is lovely isnt she? she went through my other results with me, and everything so far is fine, my CMV came back negative, and she said that the waiting list for negatives is longer than positives, so i will be snapped up really quick, she said they will start to match me up now, and i will have a recipient by december, i thought it was nice for the recipient to find out before christmas that they have donor for her, least she can enjoy her christmas and have the excitement of the tx starting in jan. 
i have an app on 3rd of jan for my 2nd HIV test, and im to collect my pill and buseralin then too, Diante did say that they may start me on pill in Dec, but to be honest im not to worried, Jan is fine with me.

I feel a bit excited now, my last cycle is right at the back of my mind now, and im ready to be going again.

lots of love to you all

Danni x x 

ps, ann marie, just seen ur post, i think all fee's have to be paid before your baseline scan x x


----------



## jakesmum

Hi everyone, sorry for not doing personals, I've not read everyone's posts yet!

I've been pretty poorly this week with a really nasty cold, cough and sore throat so not been up for more than checking emails!!  

I had my ec today - I got 14 eggs so 7 for me and 7 for recip.  They said that 6 looked mature and they would know more about the seventh tomorrow.  Unfortunatley we needed ICSI - I was a bit gutted as DH's sperm had been improving a lot and he's been taking his vits, given up smoking etc.  Hey ho, never mind - would have been nice to not have to borrow £1k though 

My tummy is quite sore, not helped by the fact I didn't get in until 6pm and then had a ticket at a spiritulist evening.  What a load of rubbish - wish I hadn't gone.  I couldn't leave either as it was in a psychic shop and they pulled down the shop shutters and locked the door(!).  I went with my mum, DH, Aunt and Cousin - we were all hoping for a message from my Coz, Dave who sadly died at the beginning of September - he was only 32 and it's hit us all really bad.  Anyway, we never got a message and I'm sure the bloke was a conman as no one got real messages, just things like "do you get angry alot" - try tx'ing and see if you get angry 

Anyway, am off to bed - will have a proper read and catch up tomorrow.

Ems


----------



## honneybee

Morining girls

Jakesmum well done on your eggs, I hope they have responded well last night. Atleast dh having the vits will still improve the quality that are being picked  
NO.7 egg, you better behave and grow   

I used to go to spriritual evenings a lot and it is a shame the one you went to was rubbish, I went to my local spiritualist church in my area and for my it was accurate, all I would say was yes or no if they get it wrong and a good medium doesn't probe, they will say don't tell me anything just either accept what I say or say it is wrong.

sorry you did not get to link with your coz  

Annmarie you pay the hfea when you go for your baseline scan, although as Liam was not there a lot I didn't pay until EC day.

Danni hellooo miss glad to see all is going well and your tests are coming back good, I agree it will ba a lovely prezzie for your recipient to know b4 christmas.

Cao don't worry about work, thats not top of your priorities right now   I am sure they should be generous as you are being flexible with them.  

Hi Julie glad your hen night went v well   not long to go until next wednesday, I don't think I would be sleeping if it was me   make sure you ave the most wonbderful experience   I was 12 wks when I got married and we went on honeymoon to Tunisia. Thoroughly enjoyed myself apart from not being able to have all the delicious fruit in the hotel because it had been washed in local water. have a fab time  

hi Em good to see you again and I shall be speaking to you now you have moved on to the 2nd tri, its hard to keep up on there though  

right off to walk the dog before she gets sulky with me.  

mitch
xx


----------



## Smila

Good Afternoon Lovely Girls,

I am trying to ignore the effects of the pill from which mood swings and absolute exhaustion are the most difficult to handle. I have even had to call sick at work today as I simply could not leave my bed this AM. I am usually hyperactive so really weird feeling but I’ll manage somehow (I hope) as this is just the beginning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As far as progress is concerned, I haven’t heard anything on my chromosomal test results yet and it will be 3 weeks tomorrow. Also, I am supposed to finish my pack of pill next week and I do not even know if I have a recipient yet! 

Regarding your messages, here are some thoughts:

Ann-Marie – I hope you feel better from that pill soon; it is not pleasant I know. I am thrilled to hear they found you a recipient! This is really great news and I cannot wait for a similar call!

Mitch – Thanks for your advice. I actually do not tend to chase but I just left them a message now asking for an update which I think is fair in view of the timings. You look lovely pregnant. All the best for the scan!

Cao – Great you and DP manage to keep up with the good spirits and stay positive! Your energy can be felt on your notes! Regarding the sperm, will you guys freeze some as well just in case? They recommended we did that so we will, though we would prefer to use the fresh one if good enough, as it is better quality than frozen.

Ellesse – Sorry to hear about the pains. It is amazing what all this does to you. I really hope you feel better soon. But 10 eggs, what a piece of great news!

Julie – Have a great time in Barbados! Wishing you all the best. How exciting!

Danni – Really good news that you’re negative on that virus! It will all happen quicker! Apparently only 20% of the population is negative! 

Jakesmum – 14 eggs, how great. I am so excited for you and keeping everything crossed so that it all goes extremely well. Very sorry to hear about your loss. You have a lot going on and my most supportive thoughts are with you. 

Lots of love to you and all other girls I missed on this note!

Smila xxx


----------



## cao

hi!

It's been busy on here!

Julie- Glad you had good hen night and that you and bump are good, hope wedding goes well.

Em- Hi! Hope you and baby are doing well. What sort of op is Willow having, hope it's nothing too serious.

Mitch- Did I read correctly on your photo thing and that your having a girl!? Hope it went well today.

Danni- Glad results came back well and good news that they are looking for a recipeint and that you'll be snapped up. Not sure if they are looking for me yet as noone has mentioned it. Guess it's maybe because what happens next depends on DP's karyotype but am on the pill so hopefully they'll start looking soon! Will be the perfect xmas present for your recipient I would imagine, especially after such a long wait (have read it's about 2 years, must be awful.) Diante was so lovely to me about the whole pill thing would happily see her everytime.

Jakesmum- Well done on the 14 eggs, that's great news. Hope tummy feels less sore now. Sorry to hear about your cousin, must have been quite a shook as he was so young.

Ellesse- Any news on the fertilisation, hope you've had a positive call today.

Ann Marie- Pains must be the pill then, was very strange feeling. Am so spotty too really noticed it today, DP said it doesn't look that bad, but I think I look like a teenager again and not in a good way! Have you heard anymore about your poss recipient?

Smila- Hi! Hope the Lister get back to you asap with some info and that you are matched soon. Sorry to hear the pill is making you feel so crappy, is amazing the power of hormones isn't it?! We are going to freeze some of DPs sperm (fingers crossed it's ok and he's got some bless him!) as that's what they recommended and really don't think it's worth taking the risk that there might not be any on the day, that would be awful. Like you though we're hoping to use his fresh.

Hi to Hayley, how are you?

Hello to anyone if I've missed you, sorry! 

Glad it's half way through the week, am shattered! Off to yoga in a bit but really want to just curl up in a nice warm bed and sleep! 

cao


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Cao ~ Willow is having a spay.

Quite a straight forward op for many but not for us as our last doggie died several hours after a spay earlier this year

Me and baby are fine feeling much better than i was last week 

Danni Glad that the results came back good roll on janurary

Ems did you get good news on the lucky 7 eggs from lister today

Ann Marie, cao and smila hope that the pill popping is going ok

Maria hows it going hun

Hi to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Mitch..... congrats hun, a little girl, how cool!

Cao.... im spotty too! never had a spot on my face, even in my teenage years! this pill has a lot to answer for! Today ive been laid on the sofa feeling really sick and dizzy, a virus? the pill? who knows!!

Smila.... youll be matched soon hun, dont you worry!  I would call the clinic about your bloods too, my chromosonal was taken only 2 weeks ago, and im calling them twice a week!  They dont mind you calling, they told me to call to keep checking.

hiope everyone else is ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Ann Marie - i think I paid my hfea licence  when I went for my 1st d regging  scan   

Happy hallowean  ladies , i bought 2 big bags of sweeties and not had 1 trick or treater - looks like I'm gonna have to eat the lot !!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Mitch - you little devil - you found out , fantastic news congrats !!!!!


----------



## allybee17

Hello everyone hope your all doing well just reading through the posts and it looks like you are

mith yay a baby girl how fantastic you can go mad on all the pink stuff thats around!!! 

Anne Marie we payed our fee on the day of egg collection, as soon as we got to the reception at 7am!!! we told the man on the desk we had to pay it and a nice man came down and took us into an office and we settled up there. they are so fantastic at the lister for payments they do not Chase you, we are paying of our bill in instalments that we set which is very helpful as at the mo money is a bit tight at the mo with Christmas and the twins arrival!!!! oh i got spots on the pill too!!! like you never had a spot in my life 

Em hope willow came home from her op OK!! remember when we got our kitten done poor thing was still out of it an the anesthetic quite funny watchin him bump into walls 

Danni won't be long now i had a nightmare with that cmv virus I'm a carrier and 3 times i had it tested i was active so was not aloud to start my TX and you have to wait 6 weeks for each test thought i was gonna go mad coz i felt fine nurses kept telling me must be run down or something, but i felt normal so goodness knows what was going on! you'll soon be snapped up thou with your results i bet your matched with the next week or so 

jakesmum any news on the eggs i bet that lab was rocking and rolling   hope you get lot's of fertilised eggs so you have a fantastic chance 

hiya cao hope your well, the closet I've got to yoga is my yoga suit (next maternity) dd calls it my fat suit!!!!! but she's right it's the only thing that fits at the mo and still have 11 weeks to go i think I'm growing monster babies!!!!!!!!!! 

haylea where is you? 

hiya to everyone I've missed getting very bored now being of sick, maternity leave kicks in next Wednesday can't believe I've been of work for 3 weeks already!!!! running out of things to do seen all my friends been out for a few girly lunches, been asked to go out next sat to a tapas bar!!! bit worried about eating all that kinda food, i think I'll decide on the day if i go. 

right of now take care girls talk soon Allyson cc


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

this sounds silly, but me and dh were just talking, and now im wondering why exactly do i have to take the pill?
          and do they stop me taking it on day 21 then i start down reg? or can they stop me anytime to start down regging? or do they stop me anytime and then i have to wait 21 days til i start down regging? (hope i havnt confused you!!)

Ann Marie xx


----------



## eggsharer

hello lister egg share girls, i posted on here a few weeks ago when you were debating massages and i just had my monthly reflexology today (was fab!) so thought i would give you a definitive response on the massage issue.  You should not have any kind of massage for first 3 months of pregnancy - the reason is because it stimulates blood flow.  My reflexologist says it probably wouldn't actually cause a miscarriage but because miscarriage is so common and the natural coping tendancy is to look for blame that it caused some kind of insurance hoo-ha so insurance companies won't insure massuses (not sure how you spell that ha ha) to give treatments to women less than 3 months pregnant as they are worried about claims.

She says reflexology really good for IVF there are proven results it helps but its having it before that does the good work then you must stop once you have transfer then if you like start again after 3 months to help relex the pending mum.

So there you go, thats why the hairdresser said no head massage its because they are all supposed to avoid any massage at all when you are in your first 3 months.

Good luck to all the girls egg sharing - i'm not at lister but on the pill already, had all my tests which are all good and waiting now to see nurse next week when i hope they will start to match me with someone.    

eggsharer  x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

just phoned the lister and was told that allmy bloods are back now and are fine... so now im waiting for a nurse to call me to say what happens next!!  OMG im so excited!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

there you go ann Marie not really taken that long has it  you'll soon be sniffing and jabbing and going for your scans   Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

oooh i hope so!! 
They were waiting for e recipient to get back to them with a yes or no a few days ago...... I hope shes replied...                    

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Smila

Hello all,

Just thought I would send you a quick update on my status. All my tests are now back but I am still waiting to be matched…

Looks like they contacted someone who’s given-up so now probably looking for someone else and that can take a while… I really hope they find someone quickly as my last pill is supposed to be next Wed 7th Nov and if they do not match me by then I suppose I will have to wait until next year. I think they can extend me on the pill for an extra week but not more. 

A little frustrated but what can I do…

Good luck to you all and will be in touch soon!

Karolina


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Just an update from me...

                I have been matched!!!!!!!!!!!!

I start DR on 15th of this month!!!
I cant believe its actually happening at last!!!


Im soooooooooooo excited!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Happy Friday everyone!

Ann Marie- fantastic news on match! Woo Hoo!!!

Smila- Hope they find you a match soon. Think they said to me I could go onto the next pack of pills if I needed to (they gave me 2 packs) but not sure how many you've had already, sorry not much help.

Eggsharer- Glad reflexology is going well and good luck with match. 

Allyson- sorry your feeling bit bored, just think when babies arrive you'll not have chance to say anything like that I'm sure! Nice to go for girly luches though am doing that tomorrow myself. Hope babies aredoing ok.

Em- Oh no, must be awful to have lost your dog after an op like that. Hope Willow's goes really well. I'm guessing it's quite rare for it to happen.

Well I had some fab news today, phoned Lister as they left message on my phone last night (when it was too late to ring back) and this morning! I've been matched!!!!! Got to go for my second HIV on 12th Nov so they want me to start sniffing on that day!! I can't believe it, didn't even know they were looking for someone for me. I explained about DPs kayotype test not being back yet but they didn't seem too concerned. DP got to go next Thursday to give sperm sample which we'll freeze as back up (I hope so much that there is sperm.) Then I'm in on Monday 12th for HIV etc and they also want to scan me then too (think so I won't have to go up again after I start my period, think that's right?!) I was in shock so not really taking everything in that Leena was saying! 

So anyway Ann Marie (fingers crossed on my DPs sperm) we'll be cycle buddies. Argh!!!! (because it 's actually real and going to happen not being your cycle buddy!)

Hi to Danni, Jakesmum, Ellesse, Mitch, Julie, Hayley and anyone I've missed. Hope everyone is ok, sorry for going on about me tonight am just so surprised/nervous/worried/happy/shocked!!!

A can't stop smiling Cao!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Well i have had a bit of a down couple of days and just read thru the thread and wow you have cheered me up no end!

Ann Marie fantastic news on being matched and getting a date for starting down regging i am so very happy for you darling

Cao brilliant news for you also i am so pleased for you also

In answer to your question, it is rare apparently 1 in a thousand altho we have a complaint going on atm it was like having our hearts pulled out but Willow has healed our hearts a tiny bit and never thought i could love her as much as i do but do worry when baby comes along but am sure she will be fine as my parents dote on her, they say oh we are getting two grandaughters lol willow grandaughter no 1 and they convinced baby is a girl so is no 2 lol

Smila i really hope they find you a match very soon and you can start moving forward

Eggsharer thanks for the info i will speak to my dh about some reflexology now i am over 12 weeks
I did intend to do it in run up to my tx and then during tx but was so busy never found the time what with moving house les than a week before EC

Allyson make the most of your time being bored as once the babes arrive you wont have a minute to urself!

Ems hope that ET went well today whens test date 

Ellesse hope you got a good fertlisation rate honey

Mitch and Julie hope u and babys are doing well

Danni and anyone else i missed 

Its my DH birthday today and hes working nights bless him!

love to everyone
Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Cao...... fantastic news hun!!! we will be cycle buddies!!!!!!

Em.... hope your ok hunnie xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

I am ok honey 

all the better for reading the news of today for you and cao  

Combination of tiredness, headaches and the like

am sure i will be happier over the weekend ready for seeing all those wee puppies on monday

Emxx


----------



## cao

Thanks Em, sorry to hear about the headaches and tiredness, hope you feel better soon. Have a relaxing weekend. Puppies?! Have I missed something? 

Ann Marie- Am just in shock and so pleased. It's the best news isn't it? and I really wasn't expecting it at all! (Fingers crossed it will happen and DPs results will be ok.)Will be really good to know someone who's going through same things at same time. Hope you have a lovely weekend.

cao


----------



## Martha Moo

Puppies oh yes

Back in May we decided on getting a sibling for Willow

The breeders dog Pippa, had a litter of black labs on 20th October, we have first pick of the litter, the daddy is willows daddy 

they are 2 weeks old now and starting to move around with their eyes open to going to choose our puppy on Monday, we have first pick of the litter theres 6 girls and 3 boys but we want a boy, the breeder will keep him until Willow is recovered from her op, hes due to come home 15th December which is willows first birthday

Em


----------



## honneybee

Well girls,

i disappear for a little while and all this happens!

[fly]Fantastic news Annmarie and Cao[/fly]

Smila, your turn next hun  it seems like it is all happening so hold on to that thought.

Em sorry to hear you have been down  did u say pups! you will just have to enjoy dh birthday then and eat his chocs 

Hi ally enjoy your time now as in when the bubbas come you will be so busy with your little bundles. 

Julie enjoy your wedding miss and have a fantastic honeymoon too 

Ellesse how did you get on?

Ems hope today went well for you, and the next 2ww are not to terrifying 

Hi Danni and hayley hope you are both well

off to football in the morning with ds his first indoor game of the season, its a real tough one too. hope you all have a good weekend.

mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee

I just pressed and you wrote too Em,  

xxxxx


----------



## Smila

Awesome news for Ann-Marie and Cao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mitch – Hope you enjoyed football and that DS did great!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Egg Sharer – Good luck with the matching too! I am also waiting! 

Em – Hope you feel better and do enjoy DH husband and celebration when you come to it!

Danni, Helen, CJ, Allybee and anyone I missed, hope you’re really well!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Smila


----------



## allybee17

wow wee ann marie and cao bloody fantastic news for you both i bet your both floating on air now now the hard work begins    smila you'll be the next one i hope and i hope it's soon so you can cycle with the other 2 girlys.

your al reight about me trying to enjoy my bordem coz i know your all right that in 3 months time i'll be wishing i had time to myself to be bored in lol can't wait for that thou. wekkends ain't to bad for me thou as dp only works half day sat and then off til tuesday so i have some one to play with 


right just a quick post the sun is out so i wanna do some washing and get it on the line take care and have a great weekend xx Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

Allyson....... sun? where?  LOL


----------



## allybee17

lol Ann Marie it's a stunning day down here on the south coast got 2 lot's of washing on the line. my dd has gone to the beach with her friend too it's really a lovey day here. guess not so with you then!!!!!! 
xx Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

Allyson

Its not very nice here, its not cold but not warmenough to put washing out and its grey and cloudy.

hope you enjoy the weather hun.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Em- How were the puppies, I bet they were so cute, lab puppies always are. Did you choose one?

Mitch- Hi how are you? Hope DS's football match went well. 

Allyson- Hope the washing dried! Has been a gorgeous weekend here too, so lovely when the sun is shining isn't it?

Ann Marie- Have you got over the good news yet?! I was awake at 4am on Sat morning having had about 3 hours sleep, so much going through my mind, don't know what I'm going to be like when it all starts next week! Hope the sun came out for you today.

Smila- Really hope they find you a recipient soon would be fab if you were doing it the same time as Ann Marie and me, fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok. Jakesmum- saw on your ticker 12 days til testing, how exciting!

Hope you ladies don't mind but already have some questions, if anyone knows the answers I'd be really grateful-
Was told to start stimming on 12th Nov and to bring spray so I can do it after my blood test (for HIV) and scan. I'm assuming I don't take the pill on the morning of the 12th? I'm sure Leena said stop taking the pill on 12th!
Also Leena said they would scan me on that day, is this so I don't then go again after my period starts? She said my period should start around Thursday (15th) this seemed really soon, is that right?!

If DP's results come back with a problem I'm assuming they will heve to cancel all this anyway?! BUT I'm thinking positively and fingers crossed it will all be ok! 

Sorry for the daft questions, just been thinking about it most of the weekend! 
Hope everyon'e having a lovely weekend. 
cao


----------



## cao

Me again!!

Actually read the info they gave me and it says to take the last pill on same day as starting sniffing. Still unsure about scan though as it says most patients will require a scan after starting their period to check for cysts and that the womb lining has been shed, how will they know that if I'm having a scan before? Also bit worried as I had a very small cyst when I had my first scan with them in May, nurse said it was nothing to worry about but I'm not so sure now! O'h well I'm not going to stress about it, I refuse to, what will be, will be, I guess. I'm sure they know what they are doing anyway!  

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

cao-youl take your last pill the morn of the day you start sniffing.youl the get a bleed whilst dr about a wk or 2 into dr.then youl have a baseline scan after this to check if youre ready to go onto stims


----------



## cao

Thanks Hayley! How are you? It's been ages since we've 'chatted'. Hope you are ok. Good news that they have found you a possible match for after Christmas. Must be really scary for you thinking about starting again after what happened last time. Are you ok about it all?

It really confused me that Leena has booked me in for a scan on 12th, when i have my last HIV blood test, am not sure why really as I wouldn't have had a period then as i'm only just going to start stimming and take last pill. Perhaps i'll phone and ask, I don't like to ring unless i have to as I'm sure they are very busy, also don't want to look like like a complete idiot who hasn't got a clue what they are doing! I've read so much about IVF but now I'm about to start i realsie how little I know/understand! 

Has anyone else had a scan on the day they started down regs? Sorry for going on and on, you'll all wish soon that you never let me join the board!! And I haven't even started the treatment yet!

Hope your all enjoying your Sunday evevnings, the weekend goes so fast!

cao


----------



## cao

Sorry meant to say 'only just about to start down regging' on 12th not stimming (is all too confusing!)


----------



## Ellesse

Hello all,

Quick update from me -- did EC last week and they got 10 eggs, so 5 to me. Day after 4 had fertilised. On Friday they called to say all were grade 1 8-cell, so were going for blastocyst. On Sunday went in for ET and they put back the 1 blast (had a nervewracking few moments where we were thinking about putting 2 back).

Doctor said to do the hpg in 10 days, is this right?
And when Do they let you know about your recipient. Been thinking about her a lot, hope it's all working out for her.

Sorry got to run but hope you are all well

L x


----------



## honneybee

sorry Cao can't answer about the scan as I didn't do that, also I had to have my hiv test done and back before they would let me start   good luck hun

Ellesse you can find out about your recipient from when you ring them to confirm your pg. they will normally tell you then   good luck on this 2ww remember to keep visulising what you want   it will work plenty of PMA  

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  taking time out hoping for a miracle in 2008   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES  

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       Baby boy born October 2007

MJP   FET   FET October/November    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI October (abroad)      

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES   3rd ES Dec/Jan (awaiting AF to start Pill) 

Luckystars 1st ES 06/08     

Honnybee  18/07 Scan 01/08  

Jena Testing 7th June      EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 23/06    

Little Seahorse 21/06       

Ikklesmiler 1st ES D/R 15/11    

Jakesmum 1st ES Currently in the  Testing Nov      

Ellesse 14/11   

Danni29 1st ES (3rd IVF/ICSI) Janurary 2007    

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

im having a real hard time on this pill at the mo     
I feel so sick its awful, i wake up feeling like im going to throw up,and i go to bed with the same feeling, im finding it hard to eat cos i feel so sick.  Im due to start DR on 15, which is just over a week away, if i stop the pillnow i ruin my chances of tx this year.... i want to carry on with the pill till the 15th but its making me so ill            

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, sorry to hear your struggling with the pill, just a suggestion why dont you try taking some travel sickness pills? a couple of the girls on my old cycle buddy thread took them for nausea whilst DR and it really helped, hope you find something to make you feel better.

Em, you left me off the list  i am doing 1st ES in jan, but can you put it will be  my 3rd ivf/icsi, thanks babe  

Hi to everyone else, sorry ive not posted much lately, will try to be better this week 

love Danni x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Danni

Thanks for that, will see if i can get some tommorow.
Hopefully they willhelp!!

how are you doing hun? sorry i havnt been in touch lately, been a bit wrapped up in myself lately with this sickness and stuff.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, dont be silly hun, no need to apologise, we chatted on the phone fri didnt we, ive not really been on here much lately, no reason why, just not really been about, i read everyones messages, but i havent been posting much, anyway, i am fine thanks, recovering from the halloween party on sat night, i was drunk i passed out!!! lmao 
will chat to you soon, hope you feel better soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!

Ellesse- Congratulations on getting to blasto stage, that is fantastic news!

Mitch- Hi, how are you? Hope you had a good weekend. I'm surprised they are starting me before they get the actual result back, not that I've been up to anything since the last test! Guess they want to get it started in time for Christmas. Still not heard about DPs karotype test either yet.

Ann Marie- Sorry to hear your feeling so awful. Have you tried those anti sickness bands, you put around your wrists? I used to wear them when I got travel sick and they were fab. Had it really bad when I was younger, no tablets worked but these did. Might be worth ago, they can also be used for morning sickness so you'll get more use from them after Christmas (fingers crossed!)

Danni- Hi, hope all is good with you. Sounds like you had a great halloween! Good for you!

Hi to Em, Jakesmum, Hayley, CJ and anyone else I've missed. Hope you had a good Monday.

DP spoke to the head today as I was on a course and she seemed ok about us having some time off for treatment. Had an awful dream last night where she'd said we had let the team down and it was the worst time to have any days off, was horrible! DP offered (after I told him he had to) for us to have it unpaid and as we can't take any holiday time we couldn't do anymore than that. Plus I guess at the end of the day it is only a job and I had no days off last all last year. Honestly, I worry about the most stupid things! Does anyone know roughly how many scans I can expect to have, know it is different for everyone but would like a rough idea if poss.

Hope everyone is ok
cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Cao

where would i get the anti sickness bands from? boots? or a normal chemist? is there a particular one youd reccomend?

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

cao - can't remember how many  scans I had but on my second week of stimming - my E2 levels  were really high and I had to go into london every day - I did go to work after and the clinic  always tried to book my appointments 1st thing , they even saw me really early so most mornings I was back to work my 10 - 10.30. 

Hope everyones ok - really great to see that some of you will be starting tx soon , so exciting !!

I had midwife appointment today, all is good with the bubs, heard the heart beat and i am measuring right for 23 weeks  hope everyone is ok .

Love CJ xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girls..

I don't post on here much as I'm not actually egg sharing at the moment but I like to occasionally read through the thread and wish you all well. Just wanted to congratulate Ellesse and send you lots of    for your little blast, GOOD LUCK!!   

And also congrats Mitch!!    A little girl, how wonderful hun! So pleased for you   

Hello to everyone else! Sending you all lots of  This seems to be a very lucky thread looking at the list below!! Just hope I can add to it and have a BFP next to my name very soon!    

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

danni29 said:


> Em, you left me off the list  i am doing 1st ES in jan, but can you put it will be my 3rd ivf/icsi, thanks babe
> 
> love Danni x x


Hiya Danni

I add ladies to the list upon request hon

I have added you to the list now though sweetie
Love Emxx


----------



## cao

Me again, just can't stay away!

CJ- Fab news on the midwife appointment. Thanks for advice about scans. Have got 1st appointment 8.45am on 12th so I can be back for when the children come in after lunch play (fingers crossed.) So I'm hoping to do that as much as poss or have last one of day so I can leave at lunch time. Realised I needed to get train at just before 7am so think I'll prob try to get later appointments next time! Still it will all be worth it.

MJP- Good luck with your next scan to check lining. (Think I read that correctly, has been a long day!)

Ann Marie- I got some about 20 years ago (well my mum got them!) when they were new out and you had to send off for them! Think you can get them in Boots now and they are quite common so should be fairly easy to track down am sure when I had them they were called 'Seabands'. Sorry not much help! I know other people that have used them and as long as you put them on the correct points on your wrist they really do work. I like the fact that they aren't drugs either, especially as we'll be taking quite alot of those! Hope you find them ok.

Right am off to bed, am shattered!

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Cao.... thanks for that hun,  will be going to boots first thing tommorow, cant stand this nausea.
will ler you know if they work.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## poppy05

thanks  em, i didnt realise i had to ask to be added, sorry for accusing you for forgetting me


----------



## Martha Moo

Danni

no worries hun

Its just that some ladies dont like to be added and some dont like to be added before they actually start the drugs hun

Your all added now 

Janurary will be here before you know it hun

Emxx


----------



## Smila

Hello Ladies,

Hope you’re all good. I have not read the latest posts yet but just wanted to update you on the news!

I have been matched (!) and they will confirm whether I can start the nasal spray on the 14th Nov or 15th Nov or NOT, depending on the recipient’s scan on the 14th Nov. Apparently, it depends on her base line in the scan, which has to be good or which they have to see (?) if we are to proceed… What does that mean? 

Is this always the case that we depend on the recipient’s scan before they can be 100% firm on our nasal spray starting day? Did they say something similar to any of you? Or does it relate to my recipient in particular? 

Any thoughts, clarifications would be greatly appreciated,

Many thanks and many hugs and xxx

Smila


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Smila!!

congrats hun!!!  great news!! youll be my cycle buddie too!!

i know that they had to check my recipients cycle before they gave me a date to start dr (i start 15th nov)

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Congratulations Smila that is fantastic news! They were very keen for me to start on 12th even though I'll just be having my second HIV and DP's karyotype test results aren't back yet so I guess the reason for this start date must be due to recipient. I'm also having a scan for something, not sure what on that day too so am definatley not an expert on these things but I suppose you both have to be ready to go (in whatever way that might be) and kept at the same stages as each other as it wouldn't work when it came to EC if only one of you was ready to either give or recieve the eggs if you know what I mean. Sorry really don't think I'm making much sense and that was such a long sentence!! Really hope its all ok for you to go on 14th or 15th. Keep us updated.

Ann Marie- Hope the bands do work for you, was looking on internet and it seems Boots is probably the easiest place to get them from. Some people said they worked for things like morning sickness others didn't but hope they work for you. How are you feeling today?

Em- Can you add me when I start the drugs, don't want to tempt fate by going on list before then just incase there's a problem, daft I know! Hope you and bubs are doing well.

Hello to Hayley, Mitch, CJ, MJP, Danni, Allyson, Ellesse, Jakesmum and anyone else I've missed, hope everyones ok and having a good week.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

HI all

CAO...............I got the bands this morning from superdrugs (£7.99)
I felt ok today,but started feeling a bit sick this evening, so put the bands on, i actually started feeling worse and got a very sicky headache, but im wondering if it was a sicky headache i was getting anyway and wasnt the bands...lol
well i will see when i next start feeling sick (lets hope i dont need them!)


I have a question.........  I have been given the 15th of nov to start DR, then i have been told I should get a period about 20th nov, and will have scan on 21st (ish)...... is that right? a scan while im on period?  baseine scan on af? doesnt sound the same as everyone else.....  also to only DR for 5/6 days?

am really confused! thought i knew what was going on.. but i dont...lol

Ann Marie  xxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Hi Ann marie 

I started d regging on 16th may - af arrived on 19th and had b/line scan and started stimms on 23rd may- continued stimms for 12 dys until sunday 3rd jun then had to coast for 5 days  as risk of ohss  took trigger shot on fri 8th Jun and had ec on sun 10th -  the length varies for everyone  but i d regged for 7 days  before stimms started - hope that helps !!  They do scan some people  whilst they aare still having a bleed though aswell. 

Good Luck !!! xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Curlyj, thanks for that hun, soulds like ill be doing more or less the same timeline as you then.
thats put my mind at rest, i thought id mis heard..lol

thanks again 

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Cao

no probs honey

I will add you when you have posted to say you have done your first Down reg injection 

I didnt go on a list until i had had the first injection either for the same reason 

wont be long now sweetie

I am fine thanks
bump i think is fine my waist has expanded by 10 inches since starting tx now thats scary!

Em


----------



## luckystars

Hi

I thought I would pop in and say HI.... I have had a quick read at the posts...

Well Done to all of you starting Ur TX... !!!!!   

Just a quick one as I'm still packing and have so much to do... 

We are leaving tomorrow morning very early 0500 to go to gatwick to start our holiday and most of all our WEDDING !!!!!!!.. We get married on Friday I cant wait....

We have seen the midwife who says bubs is going well, so I'm pleased... 

Hello to everyone and I hope all of u are OK ...

Love 

Julie xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Julie

wow friday!!! oh wow, i really hope you have a wonderful day hun... good luck and cant wait to see the pics!!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Thanks I cant wait ..... I will up load my pic's when I get back ..... xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hope everything goes well honey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smila

Hi Everyone, 

Em – Hope you’re feeling well? Gender scan soon? How exciting!

Ellesse – Great to hear from you and that you got to ET stage, this is excellent news!

Cao – I also feel a little confused about the whole thing sometimes, especially the terminology used, but happy with the prospect of starting treatment this year. No books can prepare us for the real thing, isn’t it? I am sure it is exactly the same when having children. You read, read and read and then, you realise you know nothing!!!!! That is life! Learning on the field!

Ann Marie – Really sorry the pill is not agreeing with you at all. It is not agreeing with me that well either but I can survive another week until starting the nasal spray. Regarding your query, they also told me that I would need to go there for a scan 2-4 days after starting the nasal spray when I should be having my a bleeding… So does not sound that weird after all.

Julie – Have a very great time! I would love to get married again! With the same DH of course! A new party, honey moon, a new dress (my style has changed since then!)!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope you’re all well Hayley, Mitch, Danni, Egg sharer and all of you!

Ciao!

Smila xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi smila!

just wrote to you on another thread!!  lol

i am going to collect my nasal spray tommorow so will bombard them with questions lol

maybe ill see you at the lister! youll have to let me know when your next there hun,maybe we can grab a coffee!

Ann marie xx


----------



## curlyj28

Good luck Julie 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Julie- You'll have left by now, but hope you have a wonderful wedding, is so exciting!

Ann Marie- How are you feeling today? Are the bands helping at all? Not much longer to go now until you can stop taking them.

Smila- Think your right, its like so much you can read and read but it never really prepares you for stuff. Looking forward to getting started and taking each stage as it comes. Hope your ok. When will you know for sure if it's a 14th or 15th Nov start?

Ellesse and Jakesmum- Hope the 2ww is going ok for you both.

CJ, Em, Mitch, Allyson- Hope you and bumps are all well.

Hi to everyone else!

DP is going to Lister tomorrow as they recommended we freeze sperm incase there is none on the day. Just hope it's ok and he has some to freeze, bless him! Hoping they will have his karyotype result back too. So glad it's Thursday tomorrow, I feel so tired this week. 

Hope everyone has a good evening

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

does anyone know the name of the stuff they give you to stimm? just wanted to look it up...lol.. have already looked up the nasal spray (synaral?)

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## poppy05

hi Ann marie babes
it will prob be either gonal f or menopur.


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Danni xxx

How are you doing hun?

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## poppy05

im fine thanks hunni, how are you? are you still feeling sick? hope i dont get that, i cant bear feeling sick, still its only for 2 weeks so i suppose i will survive  lol


----------



## ikklesmiler

im ok thx hun, i still feel sick but not as bad, i can actually stand up now lol
im counting the days hun,.,,, 8 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## poppy05

WOO HOO, excellent hun, then the side effects really will begin!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

lmao!! oh great, oh hun you do make things looks brighter  hahah


----------



## Smila

Ann-Marie, Cao
Not 100% sure about the dates yet as they did not confirm. I will let you know in due course. Fingers crossed very soon but they were not firm as they said it really depends on my recipient scan... 
Coffee would be great but may have to rush back to work... Really struggling to fit it all in at the moment... 
Smila xxx


----------



## Smila

Hello all,

I have been working from home today and had more time to surf FF!!!!

Question: Does anyone happens to know when is it that they will give us the injections and everything to take home? And will they teach us how to use it all? As I need DH to come with me that day? Is it on the first scan after the nasal spray started?

Also Ann-Marie, Cao - are your DH/Ps going to be doing your injections      or you?

What about the other girls?

Smila xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi girls just a quick one as dinnner is calling

smila  I was given my injections at my baseline scan, I did my own injections as dh would not do them, it really is fine such a small prick as they say  

hi to all

mitch
xx


----------



## poppy05

Hi smila
ive always been given ALL of my drugs before starting DR, so i assume with the lister they will give out the stimms drugs on your baseline scan?,  and yes you will be given and injection lesson, i do my own injections, DH doesnt like needles, but i prefer doing it myself anyway, i know its done right if i do it, and i know how to do it so it doesnt hurt   the injections really aren't that bad, you get used to it, once you have done 2 or 3 you wont even think about it.


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Smila- I'm getting my injection stuff on Monday when i go for last HIV blood test I think, I'm sure that's what Leena said on the phone and that she'd show me how to do them too! Also being scanned then and I'm sure she said that means I wouldn't have to go for another scan when period starts. Was so shocked though that I was actually starting I've probably got it all wrong and they are actually going to take my tonsils out!! I think I'll do my own jabs though I really hate needles. Felt really sick when I saw DP having blood test. At first DP said no way he was doing it then he's started to come round, think I'm really annoying him with all those pill hormones and the thought of jabbing me with a sharp needle is becomming very appealing!! Just think I might be better doing it knowing needle is coming but we'll have to see.

Danni- Hi hope you are ok. Got my IVF companion CD thing in the post today! Was very excited. Haven't had chance to listen to it yet though. Hope things are good with you.

Ann Marie- Have PM'd you (yeah! I know what that means now!) Hope all went well today.

Have question myself DP did sperm sample today and had some frozen. He didn't ask about quality or anything though. GRRR! Men, honestly! He said they told him they had frozen 2 ampules, what does that mean?! I guess if it was really bad quality they wouldn't freeze at all or do they? I asked him to phone back and after sulking for a bit he did but he said they were busy then it was too late to ring back! Just wondered if anyone had any ideas? Thank you! Still no news on his karyotype test, hope it comes back soon.

Hi to Mitch- Hope you and the baby are ok, time is whizzing by! How are you doing?

Also Hi to Hayley, Em, CJ, Allyson, Jakesmum, Ellesse and anyone I've missed (sorry!)

cao


----------



## curlyj28

cao - sorry can't help with  your question , men !! never ask the right things .....

smila - I received all my drugs at baseline scan and i did all my injections myself to as dh works shifts so wouldn't always be around plus hes not great with needles .  1st one I was really nervous , but I soon got the hang of things andd found it didn't hurt...

Hello everyone , hope you are all ok  

CJ xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hiya girls!

well today went ok, as ive had some awful side effects from the pill (one being a stuffy/runny/bleeding nose) i asked the clinic if i can inject to DR rather than sniff, and they said yes, so now i am going to inject from 15th!!!

i cant believe ive asked to stick needles in me instead of sniffing!!!

they said i should bleed about 4 days into the injections, then i have to call them and they will get me in for a scan on day 3-5 of bleeding.
then they will give me all other dates
oh they also gave me about 15 consent forms to fill in  lol

i am quite tired from it all now, and to be honest a bit moody, so willbe off to bed very soon!

i hope your all ok

ann marie xxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya i got all my drugs injections at my baseline scan too, had to do down stairs to the pharmacy to collect it, you get loads i had 2 big green bags full of stuff!!! and a couple of ice packs to keep everything cold   then whet back to the clinic to get a lesson on mixing the drugs and of course injecting.

DP did everything for me and he really enjoyed doing it felt he was really involved, even took photos of him doing it  the injections don't really hurt at all the needles are tiny weeny. to be honest i felt fine txing was waiting for the emotional roller coaster but had nothing!!!!! lol guess i was just very lucky anyways i hope this helps i can't believe how many of you are starting out together i bet your all so excited and nervous but you'll all be be fine they really do take very good care of you at the lister just relax and try not to get to stressed out about it all. 

Allyson xx


----------



## honneybee

morning

I second what Ally says, the lister will look after you and any queries give them a call, I too did not get any side effects but dh did say I was a little short tempered, I thiknk it was bc of him thou as at the time he was making things difficult  

Its good you will have each other to cycle with, when you are feeling rather nervous or unsure it is good to have someone else who can relate to you.

G O O D  L U C K  G I R L S  

mitch
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

got a question about these bloody forms  lol

what on earth is the one called POSTHUMOUS TREATMENT- CONSENT TO BIRTH REGISTRATIONS
what is it for? do i have to fill it in?

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya anne marie can't remember that form, i know with my forms i remember how mant there are loads!!!!!!!!!!!! but any i got stuck on i took back to the hospital and the nurses helped me out with the filling in actaully it was lizzy who helped out with them. allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks allyson

there are a nightmare arnt they!!

this one as far as i can make out is for any embryo/sperm that i freeze being used if dh dies!!!!

now we are not freezing any of the embryos or sperm so prob dont need to fill it in.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-i think you still have to fill it out.i think we did and we said we didnt want to freeze any embies.forms are a nightmare i know.but at least they come with instructions now


----------



## curlyj28

i think i had to fill in aswell even though we didn't freez any I also think it gives permission for the recipient to freeze any aswell, Lizzy helped with mine to had complete mush for brains whilst having tx so it was probably as well.

xxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks for your reply on forms girls...

some of the forms comes with explanation sheets (which helps!) but some dont, im just scared of filling out forms that give permission for something we dont want or need, dh is a bit wary too. i think what doesnt help is that i was just given a folder full of forms and told to go away read them and fill them in.... I wasnt told what were there or anything.

I might leave some til i go for baseline scan and ask for them to be explained to me. 

its all so confusing! LOL

Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi everyone,

Bit of a crappy day today sorry in advance for the me post. Head has been away and just come back and spoke to DP after school basically she thinks if we get pg me or DP or both will have to leave. Nice Friday 2 days before starting sniffing news! So even if we get result we want we are stuffed. Don't want to go into too much detail on here where anyone can read it (just be my luck they would and I'd get the sack for it!) and I'm sure you don't want me to ramble on anyway. But because we are not married and the type of school we work out she thinks it's going to be a problem and our options will be to get married or leave. Who's going to give someone a job who will be on maternity leave in less than 9 months time. Really fed up, feel stressed enough already about it all.

Sorry have read all the posts and hope evryone's ok but can only face short personals tonight.
Hayley- You look beautiful on your wedding day, lovely photo.
Ann Marie- glad it went well yesterday.
Allyson, Mitch, CJ- Hope bumps are ok.
Sorry if I missed anyone. Feel really fed up tonight, I work really hard and I may not be the best teacher in the world but I really wasn't expecting this.
cao


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Cao - Sorry to but in but was just being nosey!  I'm no expert but what she's said to you sounds illegal??  I don't think she's allowed to say or do that.  Might be an idea to contact citizens advice to find out more about your legal rights.

Helen xx


----------



## poppy05

cao, just read your post, OMG, they so cant do that hun, thats unfair dismisal, no way cant they sack you for being pg, as Helen said get yourself some advice, cheeky so and so!!!


----------



## cao

Thanks Helen and Danni. Had such a crap nights sleep, kept waking up then our cat must have got into a fight when DP put him out this morning as he brought him into me about 6am with big bit of fur missing from the middle of his head and a cut. Think he's ok,bless him he's v shy anyway and doesn't go out of our garden so another cat must have come in and did it too him. 

Sorry for the me post yesterday everyone. Hope you are all ok and have a good weekend.

Think DP is going to contact our union to see what they say about it all, I just don't want to be there though at the moment if that's what they think.

cao


----------



## curlyj28

cao - that really sounds like a caase for unfair dismissal / discrimination  so definately seek advice ,    try and relax and have a nice weekend.

Hope everyone is ok !

CJ xxx


----------



## cao

Sorry it's me again. Thanks CJ, hope you are doing ok. 

I just googled being unmarried and pregnant in the type of school I work out and few articles came up where people were asked to leave or that their position was made very difficult. It didn't even occur to me that this might be a problem, I wished I'd thought about it before. Not a lot of info but some did go to tribunals etc. Wish I hadn't looked now. I just can't believe it. I'm not anti getting married at all I just don't want to feel like I have to and we can't afford to anyway especially after paying for the extra tests, freezing sperm and ICSI. I know our school could well be lucky and we might not get pregnant anyway but I just don't know what to do. We are trying to do this now as I'll be 29 in few weeks and as it's going to be hard enough for us to get pregnant anyway I want as much on our side as we can (I don't want to offend anyone who is older than me though.)

Sorry to go on. In all the worries I had about starting the treatment this was never one of them. I want to be pregnant and I don't want to feel bad for trying and hopefully achieving that.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

morning all

Cao hunnie, im sorry things are still looking bleak for you.

I would definatly seek legal advisehun,as i said to you last night, phone your local citizens advice and make an appointment,the good thing about them is they are free. They will give you correct information and also help you if theres anything you can do.

I know its difficult and must have been such a shock to hearbut hunnie please try not too get too upset, you need to think about your treatment now, you wont be there too long if your pregnant anyway, you could take your maternity leave early and theres always other jobs to go to once youve had the baby/s.

I think your baby is much more important than 'her' opinions. This is something youve been wanting for a long while, dont let some twisted unreasonable woman spoil it all.
Even though there are cases of what she says actually happening,its not to say that it will happen here.
Times are changing hun, laws in the workplace are changing to protect the workers more now. Unfair dissmisal or even harrasment (if she continues to push this) springs to mind, and im sure one will stick.
I have a friend who works in HR and I will speak to her asap and get some advice for you hun.
Meanwhile just try to think positive about your treatment... We are cyclebuddies!!!! how cool!!
I cant wait til we start this treatment... one thing im sure of..... you wont be sending your child/ren to her school!!!!

chin up hunnie.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Thanks Ann Marie. Am going to carry on being as positive as I possibly can that this will work (for both of us!) If does then I'll deal with whatever then and if it doesn't I think I'll take few months break from treatment and start looking for different job. At the end of the day it is only a job and this is about me and DP and what we want.

I can't believe we are starting next week! Hope you are feeling ok, just think only 4 more days of any pill side affects! That must be a relief after feeling so awful. Just hope they don't get replaced by other side effects!! Does your treatment differ in anyway if you inject?

Have a good Saturday

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Cao

I dont think theres any difference in the nasal spray or injections, I would imagine the injections are a bit stronger and last longer as you have to inject only once a day.

Im feeling really excited about starting tx at last!!  I keep sitting here thinking how wierd it is that im excited about injecting myself!!!!    Im actually really nervous about it, but know once ive done the first injection it will be fine.  it will prob take me half hour to actually bring myself to stab it in!!!

I cant wait to come off this pill though, I still feel sick but not as bad.

Let me know how you get on monday!!!!

Oh was just thinking,ill prob see you at the lister at some point, cos we will prob have a scan the same day or something. So youll have to let me know your dates, and ill do the same!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smila

Happy Saturday Everyone  

Mitch, Danni , CJ, Cao, Allyson – Thanks for the replies on injections and congratulations on being so brave and strong those ladies who do their own injections! Sounds terrifying in spite of you trying to make it sound so easy and cool! 

I am needle phobic    but will stay strong      but will not do my own injections! DH will! He is also quite keen as makes him feel part of the process but even if he wasn't!!!...  

Cao – 2 ampules sound good   . They would definitely not have frozen otherwise. Also, remember they only need 1 good sperm per egg in ICSI. 

Also Cao - Regarding your work issue, if I understood right, and they're saying that if you get pregnant, one of you has to leave, they simply cannot do that without implications. But indeed, do get yourself into a union quickly. What she said to you is totally out of line   . We are in the 21st century, I really cannot believe that you had to listen to this.  

Ann-Marie – We filled everything we could for the forms and will ask them about those we don't get when we return the forms. Otherwise, would have gone crazy   .

Actually I have a funny story about that, at some point, they ask the maximum number of children that can be born from donor egg or sperm and I ticked the maximum of 10    I think. DH saw it and started laughing   saying I was really optimistic!!! Obviously, the maximum is more referring to donor sperms… 

Cao, Ann-Marie – Little left for you!!!

Love and luck to all 

Smila


----------



## cao

Hi all!
Ann Marie- Will definately let you know my dates when they tell me. Would be nice to have someone to talk to in the waiting room! Only ever been up with DP before so will be weird tomorrow. How are you feeling today? Hope sickness is still staying away! Not long now until the injections start!

Smila- Hi, you are obviously planning a very big family, sounds like the Waltons!! When did you get your forms? Thanks for advising about DP's frozen sperm, I can't believe he didn't ask! Hope you hear that you can start down reg soon.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having good weekends- Ellesse, Jakesmum, Danni, Allyson, Mitch, CJ, Hayley and anyone else I've missed (sorry!)

Went out for nice meal today and walk by the sea with DP. Spent alot of time though talking about what we were going to do. DP's going to ring the union we both belong to tomorrow. We are also going to say to the head that we need to know by the end of the week exactly where we stand. I'm dreading going in tomorrow though I hate dealing with conflict and I feel so stressed at the moment that I'll probably just cry if she talks to me and I don't want to do that. She also doesn't know i'm out in the morning as she's been away and I haven't had chance to tell her I needed this morning off (although deputy knows.) Am just worried she's going to say now I can't have the time off even though we've offered to do it unpaid. Does anybody know if she can actually say no, you can't have any time off? Think I will just have to take it as days off sick if she does especially as I can count on one hand the days I've actually had off in over 4 years of working there! Think I really just want an answer from our union about what to do next and know exactly what the position is. Sorry I've been going on so much over the last few days, it's just really worrying me. Am trying not to get too stressed, one minute I'm doing ok the next I just want to cry, god only knows what i'll be like when I start the drugs! 

O'h Danni- the relaxation CD is good, DP put it on my ipod for me. Listened to it yesterday and this morning, think I'll do it again later on too! Hope you are ok.

Hope everyone has a good Monday.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Cao

Im feeling a bit rotton today hun, a bit sick, spent ages making a lovely roast dinner and didnt enjoy it at all when i sat down to eat it, still feel sick now    but only a few more days on this pill, so ill cope  lol

As for your job, I dont know if she can say you cant have the time off, but as you said, you can always go sick, infact im sure your doc will write you a sicknote if needed.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Ann Marie, Sorry to hear your feeling sick again today, especially after you've made a roast! Like you said at least there's only few more days of it. Hope you feel better tomorrow.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks hun.  

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hello cao just a quick one, ref telling employer about ivf treatment!!! you don't have to tell them what you are doing only that you have hospital appointments they can not stop your pay either if they are arranged hospital appointments which all yours will be!! we were told this at our councilling session at the lister, so you don't have to tell your very horrible boss anything just that you are receiving treatment at hospital and will need a few days off. i agree with everything that the ladies have said that it's illegal to tell you that if/when you get pregnant you will have to leave your job and you should fight your stand because this school/organisation can not get away with this kind of treatment  wishing you good luck and i know it's hard to stay stressfree but at least you have your DP who's gonna be with you and knows exactly how your feeling as he's going through it with you good luck but I'm sure you'll get it sorted xx Allyson


----------



## blueytoo

Cao - your boss was way out of order! I'm not sure exactly what you do but there is no way she can ask either of you to leave if you get pregnant. How does your pregnancy affect your DP's job just because you are married? What a load of rubbish.

Definitely speak to your Union and don't speak to her again until you've heard from them and I have to say do not bother with the CAB as legal matters are not their strong point and you will likely end up being given incorrect advice. I can say this after working in the law for 8 years and seeing so many cases of the CAB just giving out totally incorrect info. 

There won't be a problem with your appointments, she can't prevent you from attending them but your DH is a different matter. Obviously he isn't required when you are having scans so it's probably best to go to those alone so as not to rock the boat with your employer. Technically he isn't entitled to the time off for your appointments except at EC when he'll need to provide his sample or during tests that he is having as well.


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!

Thanks Allyson and Feistyblue for your advice. Union said to check our contracts and that there's probably something about upholding views of our faith school. She said don't do anything until head gets back to us and then contact Union again about what head's said. Union also said like you both that she can't stop us going for appointments but that she can ask for them to be unpaid (which we already offered to do anyway.) Was planning on going to scans myself anyway so will only effect my pay for abit apart from on EC day.

Hi to everyone, hope you are all ok.

Allyson, Mitch, Em and CJ- Hope those babies are doing well.

Jakesmum- Read on another post about the bleeding and pg test, I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time.

Ellesse- How are you doing on the 2ww?

Hayley- Hi, how are you?

Ann Marie- Hope you are feeling abit better today. Will PM you in a minute. Only 2 days to go on the dreaded pill!

Danni- Will def be recommending the CD to others have been doing lots of the breathing stuff, especially today! Hope you're ok.

What a day, feel exhausted. Had my appointment at Lister and had such a lovely person doing the scan (think she was called Liz or Lizzie, curly hair.) Made me feel so much better after all my weekend and Monday morning tears when DP dropped me off at station. She thinks I've got polysistic ovaries (but not the syndrome.) Said this wasn't necessarily a bad thing though. Is this right?! They want me to go back for a baseline scan when period starts. Also Diante showed me how to do the sniffing so have officially started down regs!!! Also DP's karyotype came back....... all is ok!!! (So pleased!) Went back to work after, kids were really pleased to see me which was lovely, lots of hugs! But head went on in staff meet after work about upholding our values, etc etc. Definately was aimed at us. She also said to me (privately) something along the lines of if you were my daughter I'd be expecting you to get married but was then being all supportive asking if I needed rest of the day off and giving me a hug! Had all this stuff I wanted to say but just said I'd be fine. To be honest was so worn out with crying and lack of sleep I didn't have the energy to say anything.

Sorry has become a me post again. Is just such a relief to be able to say how I really feel without anyone making judgements.

Going to lie down for abit and listen to my CD I think. Can't believe it's only Monday!
cao


----------



## Ellesse

Sorry no time for catching up with everyone's news (I have been keeping up to date -- cao you need to speak to an employment lawyer) and I'm not even supposed to be on here as I'm at work and it's a big no-no here but just had to share......

I got a BFP. 



I can't believe it! I'll be back on later to catch up with everyone's bits and bobs.

L x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Ellesse!!                    

fantastic news!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

congratulations ellesse 

                

             

so pleased for you hun, enjoy being pg

love Danni x x


----------



## honneybee

Fabalicious news Ellesse   ^ 
clapping^       

mitch
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ellesse

I know i have already said it

but

[fly]Congratulations On your  [/fly]

SUch wonderful news

So happy for you

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  taking time out hoping for a miracle in 2008   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES  

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       Baby boy born October 2007

MJP   FET   FET October/November    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI October (abroad)      

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES   3rd ES Dec/Jan (awaiting AF to start Pill) 

Luckystars 1st ES 06/08     

Honnybee  18/07 Scan 01/08  

Jena Testing 7th June      EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 23/06    

Little Seahorse 21/06       

Ikklesmiler 1st ES D/R 15/11    

Jakesmum 1st ES Currently in the  Testing Nov 16/11     

Ellesse 14/11   

Danni29 1st ES (3rd IVF/ICSI) Janurary 2007    

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## curlyj28

Ellesse - Congrats on your   

     

love CJ xxxx


----------



## cao

Ellesse,
Congratulations! That is fantastic news, you must be so excited. Look after yourself.

cao


----------



## allybee17

well done Ellesse congratulations wishing you a very happy pregnancy

                    Allyson


----------



## poppy05

morning girls

just a quick one from me as im off out to work in a mo

i have some news.............

Ive been matched!!!!!!!!  
Got the call yesterday, im to start in Feb, as recipient cant do Jan, thats fine by me, gives me more time to lose some more weight, and save some more money, so its all good, im really happy its all been sorted, and i know when im gonna be starting, its all happened so quick, my last cycle only finished in sept, i am shocked this has all gone along so smoothly, but over the moon about it.

will catch up on personals later in the week, as need to go to work now.

Just wanted to wish Ann marie, and Cao the very best of luck, hope the DR drugs dont make you to mad!   

love Danni x x


----------



## Smila

*Cao* - I am really sorry and shocked with what you're going through work wise. Hope you get a good understanding of the law so that you can use it to protect your positions. Regarding forms, I got them the day they gave me the nasal spray and the pill.

I also have a Q regarding karyotype test if that is okay. What does it mean that the test is okay? I thought the test was meant to establish whether the reason for poor sperm count and motility&#8230; was genetic or not. Could you help me understand? 

*Ann-Marie* - One final push, you'll be out of the pill soon. Sending you a big 

*Ellesse * - Congratulations for this fantastic news    

*Danni * - Great news you have been matched!    

Finally, a little update about me: I got a call from the Lister and have started the nasal spray today! Hopefully things go smoothly&#8230;. I am pleased to actually start treatment but very apprehensive and a little scared. 

*Cao and Ann-Marie * - When I go to the Lister next (not sure when that will be, Mon / Tue), I am going with DH as he needs to learn about the injections and freeze  and then, I will have to go to work as very busy next week... 

However, one of the next times, when I can take some time off or am not so busy and DH is not there with me, I would love to meet-up for a coffee if you're there in the same day. Let's PM each other accordingly about the dates as they come along if that okay?

All other girls - Hope you're very well 

Lots of love and luck to all of you   

Smila


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies how you all doing

danni-yay!!!!!!         well done on being matched.so exciting!!!!!!!!!if its in feb at least it gives you a little time to get yourself together.well done mrs

ikklesmiler-hows things going for you??i bet youre glad to be getting off that pill soon.

cao-good to see things are going well.you on pill yet??

ellesse-well done on your bfp   blow some of that lucky dust our way for some of us ladies still waiting....

curly,honeybee,alleybee,heffalump,-hope your wiggerlers are still growing strong 

and hello to anyone ive missed 

well after my anoying weeks of waitin for af i just phoned lister and they are getting me in for a scan next tuesday to see whats going on and if all is ok to give me something to bleed so i can get on the pill.so about bloody time we should be getting somewhere.

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

ooops...

smila-well done onto going onto dr.lovely sniffing tastes great lol not!!!hope things are going in the right direction.


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok so where is everyone.....
going to watch christmas film.....


----------



## Smila

Hayley,

You sound very animated  and full of   !!!

Hope they give you what you need on Tue to start bleeding and kick-off with this cycle for once and for all otherwise, one could go   and  

Anyway, enjoy the  film!

Smila


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!

Danni- That's great news on being matched! Is so good that you have a date to start and like you said extra time to get a bit more money is always good, especially with Christmas coming up too!

Smila- Congratulations on starting the spray! I keep worrying that I'm not doing right and that it will all just leak out! Sometimes I get this sort of almost burning sensation/taste at the back of my throat and sometimes I don't! I guess I'll soon find out if I'm doing it all wrong at the baseline scan. You've got me thinking about the karyotype now and what ok actually means! I took it from Diante that basically there was no genetic reason causing the sperm problem and that DP couldn't therefore pass anything like that onto a potential child. Do you think that sounds right?! Was so pleased she said all was ok and so exhausted from the sleepless weekend that I didn't think to ask anymore, dur!! Def be good to meet up if we are at Lister at same time. Will prob only be able to if it's an afternoon though, as otherwise I'll have to dash back to work. So glad it's all starting for you.

Hayley- Hi! Glad Lister are going to do something about the lack of AF is so annoying. When you don't want it it turns up and when you do it doesn't! I finished taking the pill on Monday and started down regs then so just waiting for period to strart now so I can ring for another scan. Was scanned on Monday, they think I have signs of polysistic ovaries but the sonographer (who was so lovely) said this can indicate you produce lots of eggs?! But that they have to just keep an eye so you don't produce too many and get OHSS I guess. Does this sound about right? Hope it all goes well with your appointment and you can get on the pill ASAP.

Ann Marie- Was it last pill today and down reg injection for first time? Hope I got it right this time! Hope first injection went/goes well. You must be so relieved to come off the pill! I've been so moody this week, can't decide if it's because I'm tired, the situation at work, should be starting period soon or if it's the spray! Hope period comes soon though so I can at least rule that one out! Sorry I didn't respond to your PM yesterday, will do later. Hope your ok.

Allyson, Mitch, CJ, Ellesse- Hope you and bumps are all well.

Hi to anyone I have missed!

Am doing ok, just keep worrying I'm not sniffing right o'h and of course that I'll be unemployed soon but I guess everyone has to have something to worry about! Have decided it's not going to stop us doing this and we have said if it comes to it we will get married as we really can't afford me not having a job. Hopefully it won't come to that though!! (That I will be pg but not have to get married!) As much as I love my DP want to it our way when we want. 

Hope everyone is ok. Good to read lots of positive news about people starting/getting things sorted.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all!

Danni... fantastic news about being matched!!  bet your excited now!!!!  

Smila.... hope your finding the spray ok.

Cao..... I take last pill tommorow morning and first injection tommorow night, 6pm to be exact! LOL  Yep, ill be very relieved to come off the pill... just got the side effects from DR to deal with then,lol.. but at least ill be another step ahead  YIPPEE!!!!!!!!

Hope everyones ok

hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok ive been forgoten by ikklesmiler


----------



## ikklesmiler

omg! Hayley so sorry hun!!
my brain is a bit useless at the mo  lol
Its great the clinic are gonna do something about your lack of af hun, another step forward for you        

good luck hunnie
love Ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps blown you 100bubbles xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikkklesmiler-ah thank you     

hows the dr  goingyoure jabin arnt you??when are you doing it??good luck,not long now  

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle




----------



## wishing4miracle

smila-didnt even get to see  film.dh walked in from work and moaned that i was watchin it with out him.turned it off.

cao-i hope they can do something about my af not turning up.knowing my luck though it will prob end up turning up on tuesday morn


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Well I'm back and I'm now a MRS !!!!!! wow it feels weird but love it... The wedding went very well and it was nice and hot, couldn't spend all day out in the sun as I was worried about my tummy, but it was really lovely.... I will have to update my pic's and put some on here!!!!

WOW u girls have been   and some of you are about to start your TX!!!!!! I have read the post's but where my brain is no all there I forgot who got the BFP!!!! Sorry Hun but well done I'm very pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm off to see the midwife tomorrow just to make sure things are OK I have my 20 week scan at the end of this month I hope they can tell me if I have a boy or a girl!!!!!!!!

Hello to everyone as there are so many of you now!!!!!!..... Back to more washing thats the only thing I hate when u go on holiday you have loads of washing to do when u get back  

Speak Soon

Julie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Julie- Congratulations on the wedding, glad it went well. How exciting having your 20 week scan at the end of the month, I expect you're really looking forward to it. Is bit crap having all the washing and sorting to do, always makes it feel worse coming home. I like to get it all done asap aswell as I feel like i can't relax til it's all done. 

Hayley- Is always the same with periods isn't it.?! At least if it turns up on Tuesday it will save you having to go to Lister or will you still go to check everything's ok? Can I ask you, how long after you stopped taking pill did it take to get your period? I took last one on Monday and know that wasn't very long ago but Leena seemed to think I'd get period about Wednesday. I usually have quite long cycles anyway, about 30 to 36 days does that make a difference? Know it hasn't been very long but was just wondering when it might turn up! Have been so moody not sure if it's tiredness, job situation, drugs, period coming or just me!! Hope it goes well on Tuesday for you and really hope you get some answers or period turns up! 

Ann Marie- Have PM'd you. I hope the 1st down reg injection went well. No more pill, yeah!!!

Hi to Mitch, Allyson, Ellesse, CJ- Hope bumps are good!

Hello Danni!

Hi to anyone else I've missed!

Right am off to do some work then an early night (again!) I am so tired and grumpy think it's best if I just go to bed!! Still no more news from work on the baby situation, hope they find out and let us know soon. Although at the moment it's probaby best I don't know for definate what will happen as I might tell them to stick their job and we really can't afford for me to do that!

Hope everyone's ok, nearly Friday!

cao


----------



## Ellesse

Hello all! Have just about regained composure. Went to see my GP today as had run out of bottom medicine (Cyclogest) so got it on NHS. All very weird and scary but she did impress upon me that it's VERY early days, which I know. I think it's important that you keep things in perspective and don't read all the bad stuff. PMA and all that! And try and stay chilled.

Julie, glad you have a lovely wedding, I still think of mine all the time, just over a year ago -- was truly the best day of my life! And now you have something else to look forward to.

Cao -- hope work isn't driving you mental. Remember -- no job is worth your tears, and the one that is won't make you cry!

Hayley -- good luck with AF. Mine were all over the place and didn't even get one before injecting.

Danni -- great news about being matched, it will come round so quickly.

Mitch, Allyson, CJ and Ems, thanks so much for your kind words and congrats. Showed my DH, he was dead impressed.

Anyone else sorry if I missed you!

L x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi girls!!

Well I done my first DR injection tonight!!
It was quite funny, I was all ready to do it and went to stab the needle in,but just couldnt! I tried a couple more times but just couldnt do it, in the end i got all upset and asked dh to do it, I was saying to him, " just do it,dont do it slowly just do it!" I was about to shout at him to'bloody wellhurry up!' when i looked down and he had already done it!! I didnt feel a thing!!!!  I cant believe i didnt feel it at all!!!
I will have to try to do it myself tommorow night as fromsaturday he is at work til7pm so wont be here to do it!!
Im really nervous about doing it myself! I didnt realise it would be so hard! but at least i know now it doesnt hurt!!

I am sooooooo glad to be of that pill too!!

Hope everyones ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann Marie, well done babes, the 1st one is always the worst one, it took me half an hour on my 1st go to do it, dont stress about it though hun, have another go tonight and see if you can do it, if not then it doesnt matter, but like you say Dan is working from tomorrow and you will HAVE to do it yourself, i can promise you that doing it yourself is absolutely fine, you will feel all proud  after, and look forward to doing the next one.
Good luck for tonight hun, you can do it


----------



## cao

Yeah it's Friday!!!

Ann Marie- Well done for getting through the first jab. Lots of luck for later, let us know how you get on!!

Smila- I'm so sorry missed you off my 'hello' list yesterday and you're our cycle buddie too! My brain really isn't working properly at all. How are the down regs going? You are sniffing like me aren't you? I keep worrying I'm not doing it right. Have you had a ny side effects yet? I've been so forfetful and brain just feels like it can't work properly but that could just be me or the fact I'm knackered! Also been in a really bad mood all week but again that could be due to work or tiredness! Hope you are doing ok.

Ellesse-Think your definately right about the PMA stuff. If you read all the bad things it would just drive you mad. Plus I always think with statistics you can always prove/disprove whatever your opion is and they mean nothing unless you are actually that person anyway! Hope that makes sense, I know what I mean! When have you got your first scan booked for? (Sorry if you have it on a ticker I can't remember and don't want to look back and loose the message!) Hope you're feeling ok, you must be so excited/nervous! I guess the worry never really ends. Definately trying to stay chilled is a good thing.

Hi to Mitch, Em, Julie, CJ, Allyson- Hope bumps are doing well.

Hello Danni!

Hayley- Any sign of AF? Hope you are ok.

Hello to anyone I've missed! Happy Friday!!

Well my period turned up early this morning, was awake from before 5am with stomach pains. Phoned the Lister and they've booked me in for a scan on Monday afternoon. (This is the baseline scan isn't it?) Lizzie said they would decide from there what was next. Does this mean either continuing with just down regs if womb lining not thin enough or starting stims if all ok? (depending if recipient is at right stage I guess.) Also as last Monday at scan Liz said I had signs of polysistic ovaries (had few small dark grey areas on ovaries) does this mean I can't start stimms if they are still there? Starting to worry about what she said now! I know I only have to wait til Monday to find out but 2 days seems like a long time in this tx business doesn't it! Think I'll need to be sedated on the 2ww!!

Hope everyone's ok and have nice plans for weekend.
cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

I done my own injection tonight  YaaaaaY!!!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-well done on doing your own injection youre so brave


cao-well when you stop your pill and go onto dr it norm turns up about in a week.but everyones dif.some dr ok and some dr it takes awhile.it doesnt make a dif how long your cycles are.mine can range from 32-90+ days and on both cycles i had norm come on by a wk and a half.hows you dr going anyway??
and no,still no af yet

danni-hows things going?


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hayley!

Thanks for that hun, love the picture! how cool!!!

Cant believe you still havnt come on!! what on earth is going on there!! you must be so so so so frustrated!!!!!!    

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

oh,have blown you some bubbles too hun xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler.-ah thank you   i think my af was rubbish in the biginning but i think the mc mucked it up more


----------



## Smila

Girls,

Good to hear you’re doing well.

I am sniffing and is okay actually. Better than the pill by far. Feel much better. Have my baseline scan on Tue PM.  

Cao – I am sure you’re sniffing right. There is not much to sniff actually so it feels like we’re not doing it properly.

Ann-Marie – Brave girl with the injections. I would be in    

Kisses and hugs to all ladies in the thread 

Smila


----------



## Smila

Hi Cao,

I forgot to refer to the K test. Thanks for explaining. I am puzzled though. How can one end-up with low   without never understanding why?

I really wish we could know exactly why our DHs or DPs have low   count and / or motility and / or quality... I also hope medicine progresses in this field so that male factor can be treated accordingly in the future i.e. a treatment which can increase sperm count and motility would make more sense in cases like this... 

Anyway, just thinking loud    

Love and  

Smila


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Cao, Hayley and Smila (and everyone else of course!!!) XXXX

Smila.... the injections are ok hun, i cannot believe it but they really dont hurt, I dont feel a thing! Not even the normal little prick/sting of a normal injection, its wierd! Its just actually putting the needle in that hard to do. I cant believe i am injecting myself, its a bit surreal!!

Cao... hope your feeling ok today hun. xxxxxx

hayley... did you get a date yet for your scan?

Ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lovely lister ladies

I did a long list of personals on thursday night and went to post and my internet connection died 

I planned to do it again last night but DH had to take me to hosp as was having palpitations and panic attacks

Me and bubs are ok had a full MOT and bubs is now kicking away (first felt yesterday morning early on)

Just wanted to let you know that i am reading and wishing everyone lots of    

Cao  for your baseline scan  that you and your recipient are ready for the stims

Ann Marie fab news on the jabbing

Smila same to you hun lots of luck

Ellesse is it sinking in 

Hayley has that pesky AF arrived yet   for your scan on tuesday hun hope they can see whats going on and make a plan from there hun

hi to all i missed
Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

Hope your ok hun.
I bet your feeling a little better now youve felt bubs kick!!! isnt that the most wonderful feeling!!!!!

you take lots of care of yourself hunnie
Ann Marie nxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok ladies need lots of pos thoughts now.......had poink cm this evee.just got back from work,going to have hot bath then maybe dtd with dh.anything to bring this af on.been having lots of pains last few days.hopefully af will turn up and dont have to venture to lister.....


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hayley

Have blown you some lucky bubbles too hun, hope AFis here at last!!!    
            
         

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well got more of it this morn ladies hopefully be on pill tomorrow and this af keeps going  

ikklesmiler-ah thank you for some bubbles


----------



## cao

Hello!

Em- Glad you and bubs are ok now. Sorry to hear about the panic attacks and palpitations it must have been very scary. Must feel wonderful to feel your baby kicking away. Take care of yourself. Thank you for the good luck message, am hoping scan will be ok and the cysts won't cause any problems.

Hayley- Good news that it looks like AF is on the way, about time too! Hope you can start taking the pill asap and you can get moving soon.

Smila- Glad the sniffing is going ok. Am getting few little headaches (nothing too bad) but have been quite fed up, either crying or getting cross. I guess I'm paying the price of not having any real side effects of being on the pill! I just keep thinking it's only for few weeks and it will be worth every second of crying. Going to accupuncture on Tuesday so hopefully that will help too. Been listening to the IVF hypnotherapy CD but keep falling asleep! Know what you mean about the sperm situation. There are other options for some female infertility before going to IVF it would be good if there were other options for male infertility too. (Not that I'm saying it's ok if you're a women going through it, must be very difficult and I am glad that at least we do have ICSI.) Was even more a kick in the teeth when our GP said PCT wouldn't fund us as it was a male factor, I mean how can they say we'll fund female infertility issues, but not male?! Anyway won't get started on that one! Just wanted to say (in a very long winded way!) I agree with you and hope they can find drugs etc that might help with low sperm counts and poor motility/morphology. Hope your baseline scan goes well on Tuesday, let us know how you get on.

Ann Marie- How are the injections going? Hope you are still getting on ok. 

Julie, CJ, Mitch, Allyson, Ellesse- Hope you and bumps are all doing well.

Danni- Hi! Hope you are ok.

Think the spray is definately working due to feeling quite fed up, don't mind the tears as it will be worth it in the end. Getting bit worried about baseline scan tomorrow afternoon, hope they say I'm doing the spray right and everything is looking how it should be. 

Hope everyone is ok and had nice weekends.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Cao.... good luck tommorow hun!! xxx

injections r going ok, been tearful today and getting small headaches,but drinking bucket loads of water!!!

am just off to do 4th injection now lol

Ann Marie xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies.... 

cao-yeah it is about time too af turning up.good luck for your scan tomorrow 


ikklesmiler-hope those injections are going well.any signs of af yet?


well im going on pill tomorrow so hopefully we wont have to venture to lister tuesday.

wishing evryone ....


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hayley
love the pics hun, theyre so cool!!!!
just done injection number 4, its stinging a bit now  lol
no signs of af yet, hope it comes soon!!!
am so glad yours has turned up though hun!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

cao ~ hope that your baseline scan went ok today hun

Hayley ~ hope that AF is here now and your able to start the pill are you still going for a scan tomorrow 

Ann Marie ~ hope that the stabbing is going ok hun

Smila ~ hope all is going well with you

Allyson, CJ, Mitch, Julie, Ellesse hope you and bumps are well

to anyone i missed apologies and a big 

There is an egg share live chat in the Garden Area of the Chat room tonight at 8pm if anyone fancies a natter

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## allybee17

hello everyone good to see everything coming along well for you all hope pesky AF's have turned up for all you waiting for her!!!!! em good to hear that your baby is moving best feeling in the world till they get so big a keep kicking your ribs!!!!!! get's a bit painfull then.

had my 32 week scan today and it was all good news was told i'd be booked in for my c section at next scan and clinic which is the 17th of december consultant said the date would be the 3rd of jan 08 so nice to have a date set now and to know i'll be coming to the end soon to. babies are very hectic now one is head down (girl) and the other (boy) is breech typical the girl has got it right  

anyway good luck with all you ladies sniffing stabbing and AF waiting Lister must be very busy at mo Allyson xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hiya girls

af hasnt come!!  where is she??  shes always on time! never late grrrrr
ive never wanted a period so much lol

hope everyones ok.

Glad everythings ok with babys Allyson xxxxx

Ems, will try to get into chat tonight,but depends on the tiredness and headache. xxx

Hayley.... did you start pill hun? xx

Smila.. hope your ok xxxxxxx

everyone else... HELLO!!!!!!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya girls

im in a bit of a panic! I forgot to do my injection!!  i have done it now but was 45 mins late!! will it make any difference?
I told you i was forgetting things!!!  how can i forget to do the injection!!       



Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi girls 

good to see you are all doing well and been matched.

Annmarie, it is fine to do the injection late, I did this once and got worried and spoke to lena who said it was fine so don't worry chick,

glad its all going well,

haven't been writing lately as have been poorly and ds has been too. Now my dd is being sick so can't stay on, take care all.

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Mitch

hope your all better very soon hun        

Thanks for the reply.

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Got back from London about half an hour ago so am knackered! I am now officially stimming!!!!! Did my first injection at Lister with Lizzie guiding me on what to do. Is bit complicted mixing different things up, hope I'll be ok on my own tomorrow! Needle wasn't too pleasant either but I'd do just about anything to get pg so I'll grin and bare it! Do feel very proud of myself for injecting though as I really don't like needles. Got a scan and blood test on Friday morning. Lizzie said as they've discovered I've got polysistic ovaries make sure I drink loads of water as you have more chance of getting OHSS, so I drank whole bottle on train on way home, then was dying for the loo!!

Ann Marie- Hope AF turns up soon for you. At least you had remembered that you had forgotten!! I'm sure it's the drugs my brain (which wasn't too hot in first place) can't cope with anything at the moment. They asked me for my first name today at Lister and I told them my last name!

Mitch- Sorry to hear you and your family have been poorly, hope you all get better soon.

Allyson- Glad scan went well and babies are doing well. Must be so exciting to get the actual date when you will meet your little ones.

Em- Never been on chat before! Would like to chat but feel knackered after today and getting headache. Hope you are ok.

Hayley- Could you start taking pill today as you had hoped?

Smila- Good luck for baseline scan tomorrow, hope it goes well.

Julie, Ellesse, CJ- Hope bumps are doing well and you are all ok.

Hi to anyone I've missed. Getting headache and feel shattered so think I'll do my relaxation CD then off to bed for very early night!

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Cao
fantastic news that yr strimming now!        
another mile stone reached!!!!
hope the injections get easier hun xxxxx

ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.hope youre all doing well....

ikklesmiler-how many days you been dr for now??it may take afew more days.hope it comes soon. 

heffalump-i dont see no bump pic woman bet it must feel really good when your little ones movin around.must be a wonderfull experience.not long now is it till your sexyin scan.good luck 

cao-well done on getting onto stims  get that water down your kneck ,you need to drink 2-3ltrs a day now.

alleybee-how exciting  not long till you see your bubbas now   bet youre getting quite big 

honeybee-hello mrs.where you been?not seen you on here in awhile....

as for me.yep im on the pill.not going for a scan as dont need to now got af.got scan on tuesday 18th of dec and then all being well start stims 27th  dont understand what going to happen.its a pill scan.she said i dont start dr that day .so dont get how if all is well on 18th to then start stims 27th  i thought you had to dr to start stims.....to have a bleed and scan before hand...  but it will be 9 days into dr if starting stims 27th.this is v confusing but at least i know when we are in for scan.so hang on doesnt look like im havin a baseline scan.any ideas ladies

hayley.x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley

My bump pic is in my gallery

this link should take you directly to the bump pic

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=151&pos=4

I dont tend to have either bump pics or scan pics on my profile due to sensitivity towards some of the boards i moderate or post upon

My gender scan is now a week wednesday i will try and pop an updated bump pic on thurs/fri this week

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

HI all

Af came today!!! thanks for AF dances!! xxx

Ems , I had a peep at your bumppic!!  What a lovely bump!! bet baby starts really kicking soon!

Hayley, Im not sure what theyre doing with you hun, but maybe your going on a short protocol this cycle? Am glad your on the pill now, its a step further xxxxx

Cao... dont forget to drink lots of milk hunnie, or get lots of protien somehow. Hope your ok, PM me! xxxxxxxxxx

HI to everyone, especially Danni!! how are you hun?? will call you later!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Ann Marie 

glad that your AF has arrived  its the last one for a long time     

Have you contacted Lister for your baseline scan 

so excited for you honey

Danni hope that your doing ok sweetie sorry i missed you from personals last night

Cao hope the stims is going ok

love to all

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Just spoke to Lena, my baseline is booked for friday YIPPEE!!
They sound VERY busy at the lister at the mo!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Only 3 days to go Ann Marie

fabby

You could be stimming in 3 days  

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

I hope so!!      

Ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Hayley- Great news about starting pill. Not sure about all the scan stuff. When I went for my baseline Liz the sonographer said I didn't really need it anyway as I'd had one only a week before and things were ok then. I'm sure they are doing it for a reason. Really pleased you can get going again.

Ann Marie- Yeah! Great you're booked in for baseline, I'm at Lister on Friday for my stimms scan, I'll PM you when I've doen my injection (argh!!!!) after tea to see when you're there.

Em- How are you now? Stimms ok, had an awful headache though for most of today, gone now though. Bit worried about doing it all again tonight by myself, well DP said he'd help but as he wasn't there when Lizzie went through it I'm not sure what he can do, bless him!

Smila- How did you get on today with baseline scan? Hope it went well.

Danni, Allyson, Ellesse, Mitch, Julie- Hope you are all ok.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Spoke to boss today she said she needs to speak to me and DP 'it's serious' so think she's probably got an answer on our jobs! Going to try to see her next week, not looking forward to that one bit. Just feel stressed enough as it is with work, having mornings off and knowing there is this whole disapproval thing. Just don't wnat to be there anymore.

Had accupuncture earlier, accupunctuarist said that polysistics ovaries can cause you too produce lots of follies but eggs can be immature and so not useful. Got something else to worry about now too! Anyway going to finish tea then get ready for injection number 2, argh! Be back later!

cao


----------



## cao

Me again!

I did it!! Was more worried about mixing all the stuff up but think I did it ok and managed to inject myself again, yeah! DP offered moral support and read out instructions as he wanted to be involved was nice actually him being there. Am off to drink some milk and stress about work! Hope everyone has a good eve.

cao


----------



## Smila

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is well   

I had my baseline scan today and started the FSH injections. My super DH and personal  has done great in his first injection. I have struggled as usual as I am needle phobic . I got so scared when I thought they were going to use the thick needle   .

The sniff has been the easiest so far. I am expecting worse from the injections. Let's wait and see.   

Work is not being very understanding but I am trying to stay calm and not get wound-up. I am very busy but they are trying to send further work my way (as everyone else is even busier) but I am in the middle of treatment and do not want to commit to further work that I will not be able to deliver. My career has already been stalled temporarily due to all this tests, doctors and appointments anyway (they look at you differently). Work is no longer a priority and they cannot get used to that. Anyway, I do not want to get upset with that now. I will just continue to calmly say, I am so sorry but I cannot... I am already so busy&#8230;

*Ann-Marie* - One brave girl with the injections. I actually do feel it under my skin, totally, but have no choice&#8230; So exciting you're going there on Friday!   

Em - Good things are progressing well with you. Thanks for the support!

Mitch - Hope you feel better soon!

Hayley - Great to kick off!!!

Cao - I am sorry the spray is not agreeing with you. They will probably ask you to reduce to one sniff per round soon if they haven't already. Good you're managing to sleep though. Good luck with work issues&#8230; Not easy I know&#8230;   

Hello to everyone I missed and good luck   

Smila    and  to us all!!!!!!!!


----------



## cao

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all ok.

Smila- Congratulations on starting stimms, hope DH did just aswell with his injection today! My DP was trying to 'help' get it all ready last night and stabbed himself with the drawing up needle! He keeps asking if I'd like him to do my injection, after last night I think not!! He did kindly pinch the fat on my stomach tonight though, v pleasant! Do your injections sting whilst needle is in and for a bit after? Mine seemed to be especially unpleasant tonight. Feel quite bloated today though so it could be linked to that maybe, not sure if its follies growing or all the water I've been drinking. Anyway will see tomorrow how it's all going. When do you have your next scan and blood? Sorry to hear work has been so difficult. Like you say you have to think of yourself and what you want but it is so hard isn't it? 

Ann Marie- Have PM'd you. Lots of luck for tomorrow, hope baseline scan goes well.

CJ, Allyson, Mitch, Julie, Ellese- Hope you and your bumps are all well.

Danni- Hi, hope you are well. Am still listening to the hypno cd am sure it is helping me to sleep.

Hayley- Hi, how's the pill going? Hope you are ok.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Am off to Lister tomorrow morning for stimms scan and blood. Not sure if it's all in my head but it feels like something is going on. Should it be starting to feel like that yet? (Just done my 4th injection.) Feel quite bloated today but I am drinking a gallon of water! Still keep worrying if I'm drinking enough and eating enough protein. Trying not to think too much about work situation, haven't arranged a meeting yet, too scared to find out what the outcome is! Anyway am off to do some positive thinking with hypnotherapy cd, ipod went funny yesterday so couldn't do it, grr! DP very kindly put it on his.

Hope evryone has a good Friday.

cao


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

just a quick post to say

 to Ann Marie and Cao for their scans tomorrow

Smila hope the stimming is going well

Hayley how r u feeling on the pill

Sorry its short and sweet am absolutely cream crackered so off to bed in a few mins

All fine here i had midwife appt today and cons appt tomorrow

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Smila

Hi Girls   

Hope you're all well   

I have a couple questions if you can help.   

My DH was taught everything about the FSH injections but not about the Pregnyl one (assuming I reach that stage!). Is it because it is obvious? How does it work? Will he need to go back there to learn how to do that one too? We already have it in the fridge.

Also, I have my first stims scan and blood test on Monday AM. What are we supposed to see?

*Cao* - I guess it is normal to feel bloated, probably means something is going down! After how many injections did you start feeling that way? You made me  with your DP "helping you out" story. My DH has done great so far even though I am scared of the injections . It hurts me during and after in the area and it freaks me out   . Injection phobia aside, my DH is much more accurate than me so good he is doing that. I am really clumsy   . He was telling me that if it was him, he would rather do his own injections. I answered: obviously with a wife like me    

Good luck tomorrow (or maybe you'll read this after that). Looking forward to hearing from you very soon.   

*Ann-Marie* - Good luck tomorrow to you too! Hopefully things go well and you can start right away. Are you feeling okay with the nasal spray so far?   

*Em* - Thanks for checking in. DH gave me 3rd injection today and other than the injection pain and I do not feel anything. Hope you're feeling very well.    

Love and luck to all other ladies 

Smila


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Smila

good luck with your scan hun   

Im not on the nasal spray, im having the dr injections, i have found them fine,hardly any side effects, only been emotional for the last 2 days, other than that have been fine   

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.....

heffalump-nice bump pic.doing ok on pill.wish 18th would hurry up though

ikklesmiler,cao-good luck for your scans.

smila-how was your first injection??

and hello to everyone else out there 

as for me im ok on pill.been feelin waves of sickness for 2wks now and its doing my head in.getting really fed up.got to get on met too which will make me feel even more sicker.oh the joys of tx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

Hayley... big hugs honey,     I know what that pill does!! xxxx

I hope you are all ok.

Well i have just gotback from london, its been an emotional day!
I had my scan, i have 'something' ovaries (not polywhatsitsname... but something like that!)
Basically I already have some follicles! and am at risk of OHSS.
I have been put on 225 of menopur til monday, then monday i take 150, back to the clinic tuesday for a scan to make sure im not over filling with follies!! I will then be back for a scan on the thursday and the monday and maybe EC on the wednesday...         

The forms caused a big problem, basically there are some questions for donors about what you want to happen if you have an accident and are no longer mentally aware of things, it asks do you want your eggs to be stored, I answered NO, this caused a problem, if I amswered no I cant start stimming today, as recipient needs to be asked if thats ok with her, I got all emotional (bloody drugs!) infact quite hysterical!!  So Lena was called in, she was very nice and explained everything to me, we went through the forms together and i resigned as YES YES YES.

Then I was shown how to do the menapur!! OMG the drawing up needlenearly mademe fain (and im not scared of needles LOL)  the good thing is the injecting needle is smaller than the DR needle, so thats a bonus!!
I have all my drugs in a nice blue zippy bag now, and i have a new cool purple sharps bin!

Its been a very long day and I am drained, Have just put dinner on (lamb chops yummy) and will get to relax about 8pm tonight, I cant wait!!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ann-Marie - you sound like me already having loads of little follies at baseline scan (I have PCOS) The Lister will manage you really well.  Just make sure you drink LOADS AND LOADS of water. On my 1st TX I did develop OHSS but that was because I was pregnant with twins and the hormone levels agravated my ovaries which were slightly OHSS.  On my 2nd tx they stimmed me for shorter to stop it happening.  You'll be fine!! They will look after you well.

Nic x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic

Thanks for that hun, they have put me on 225 of menapur until monday when i take 150, then a scan and blood test to see what to do next. They do seem to be keeping an eye on me already, which is good cos i have no idea whats going on  LOL

good luck with your tx in 2008 hun    

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Ann Marie- Oh no, what a day! It sounds similar to me too! I was put on 150 though straight away until today when I took 225 then am to go back to 150 for Sat and Sun. What a nightmare with the forms too. I didn't realise there were certain things you needed to say yes to otherwise they would have to check with recipient. I must have answered yes to them all as they didn't mention that to me when I took mine in. Glad you are home now and about to have some tea, have a relaxing eve. Will PM you later.

Em- Thanks for the good luck message. Sorry I left you off the hello list, brain really not working at all at the moment! Glad you and bump are ok, how did the cons appointment go today?

Smila- Hi! Glad your DH is good with the needles! I'm not sure about the pregnl one either. Had a quick look but put it away again sharpish as I didn't want to tempt fate (daft I know!) At my first stimms scan I saw few larger follies plus some small ones (had quite a few small ones before I started and Liz said they had grown) She also said my linning was getting thicker as they expected. They did say it was all ok so I guess that's what they want to see at this stage. Had to take higher dose of menopur today then back to my 150, also have to go again on Monday am, so I might be there same time as you! Hope it goes ok.

Hayley- Sorry to hear you're feeling sick do you know what might be causing is? Hope you feel better soon. Hope you don't mind me asking but what is met?

Hi to everyone else- CJ, Ellese, Mitch, Danni, Julie and anyone I've missed.

Got bit fed up too today (you were not alone Ann Marie!) Even had little cry on train on way home. Lister said I needed to again on Monday, I know it's really good that they are looking after me and I would much rather that then getting OHSS but it was just thought of asking for another morning off then a 3hr round trip to clinic. Also missed my train as they were running late so got back to work late. Cried when I spoke to head asking for Monday am off then had another cry to my TA then in the loo! Am sure it's just the hormones. Also they said I was doing fine and all was as it should be but then I started to worry I wouldn't get enough eggs! I know it's just the roller coaster that is IVF but like you Ann Marie I just felt like giving up today I won't though of course! Oh also they have been talking about us speaking to someone about DP having sperm retrieval as a back up for the back up (which is his frozen sperm) Will cost about 2000 though and we can't afford that so I just hope we won't need it! Alsion Taylor didn't mention it at initial consultation and she said as we had frozen sperm it would hopefully not be neccesary but that we should perhaps have a consultation with Dr who does it just in case then DP could have the retrieval on the day. Thing is that would mean more time off another 200 (for consultation and I don't think we could afford the retrieval anyway!) So not sure what to do, might see if we can get telephone consultation, does anyone know if they do that?

Also when did people know when EC would roughly be? Ann Marie, were you just told today or did you ask as they haven't said anything to me? Also I only got 12 days worth of menopur and have used an extra powder tonight so will they know to give me more?

Sorry for long me post. 

cao


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Wow u girls have been busy..... When I did my TX i did not respond to the drugs they had to up mine a few times  but we got there in the end..

To all u girls doing there TX at the moment good luck     I found making the drugs up really hard making sure I had the needle right and so I don't spill any.... It feels so nice when they give u he drugs it makes u feel like something is really going on now rather than just thinking about it.....

Nothing really going on with me ... feels funny being a married lady now..... My next scan is next Friday so I hope bubs will show us his or her bits!!!!!  and I will update u all....

Been working really hard as well bless me !!!!!!  Just had a nice choc pudding and custard Yum Yum..... Right its late and I have to been at work tomorrow for 06:30 so I had better be getting to bed soon ...

Hello to everyone I will try and remember names.... here we go... Cao cj em Mitch Hayley ellese danni Ann Marie smila .. If I have missed you I'm sorry.....

Speak Soon 

Julie xxx


----------



## Smila

Cao & Ann-Marie    

Sorry to hear you had a bit of a stress. Hopefully everything gets easier. I am sure it is normal that some woman respond more, others less to the drugs... The good news is that they can and will adjust accordingly. Please don't stress out too much. We all start with the average dose and then they adapt it to us. I know it is easier said than done but please try and stay as relaxed as you can. 

Hayley    - My DH is doing the injections. I hate the actual needle in and liquid in but no effects! Are you on the pill, right? That was the worst for me.

DH gave me my 5th injection last night and I feel nothing, no side effects, nothing, so I think I may not be responding at all!!! I am actually feeling great and totally normal and getting one normally.

Anyway, my love to all other girls. Got to go now

Smila


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.....

smila-hows the injecting goingwhats your dosage??you say youre not feling much down there.you need to drink about2-3ltrs of water a day,keep a hot water bottle on tummy,lots of protien.good luck 

luckystars-good luck in your sexing scan are you hoping for one sex or another??

cao-met is metformin.as i have pco its ment to improve my egg quaility and reduce my mc rate.i didnt take it properly last time as i hate the stuff.makes me lose appitite and makes me feel really sick.hows things going??when you up lister again?

ikklesmiler-how are you feeling now??hhope youre feeling better.

nic-good to see you back again.looks like youre doing tx around same time as me.you on pilll yet?


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

Hayley, im feeling much better today,havnt cried once!! not sure if its the stimms working or if its cos its my birthday and im extra happy!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

oh girls.. i think ive made a mistake......
just done my stimms jab.....
you know the STUPID vials of water, well i forgot to flick it to make sure all the water was down, and when mixing my 2nd lot of powder there was only 0.2 mls of water! so i opened another vial and put some more water in before i mixed the last vial of powder, it ended up being 0.5mls,its normally a bit more but i didnt want to mess it up... the needle didnt hurt going in but when i pushed the syringe it REALLY stung!  what if ive totally messed it up


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie

firstly happy birthday babes  

secondly, dont panic about the injection, i did the same thing when stimming, and as long as you got all the powder then you have had your full dose, the reason it stung is because it was more concentrate as you didnt use the full amount of water to dilute, so dont worry hunni


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun

am off to bed now cos ive stressed somuch about it i have a horrible sicky headache 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

calm down hunni, its fine, cup of tea, and go do your cd


----------



## cao

Hi!

Sorry not been round this weekend, spent all day Sunday in bed and went to doctors this afternoon, have got tonsilitus and feel like crap. He gave me antiobiotics to take which make me feel sick but will take them, am so worried it will effect how the eggs grow as yesterday all I had to eat was milkshake and tiny bit of chicken which I was in tears eating, it hurt so much. When I went to Lister this morning Lizzie said not to worry as won't effect eggs but I'm just worried they will be of poor quality now. Also got to go back to Lister tomorrow for another scan and blood test, had about 10 follies on one side today and she said about same on the other. Don't really feel bloated so now I'm worried that it's because they are too small! It did feel more uncomfortable during scan though but that might have been because I feel ill. I never realised how hard this would be. Sorry me bit over and done with.

Ann Marie- Was it your birthday yesterday? If so very happy belated birthday! Did you do anything nice? Sorry I haven't PM'd you back yet will do it in a bit. I'm sure your injection will be fine, surely as long as you have the right amount of powders that's the most important bit. I managed to squirt lots of it out yesterday when I put the injection needle in and as I was trying to get rid of air bubbles. Is so hard not to worry about these things isn't it?

Danni- Hi hope you are ok.

Hayley- Metformin doesn't sound very nice at all. Does it always make people feel like that? Back to Lister tomorrow, I know it's great that they are really looking after me and they wouldn't call me back unless they needed to it's just I've been so much and with feeling ill it really wore me out today plus because I've had lots of blood taken Lizzie couldn't get any out of my usual arm and went to the other which really hurt. Sorry moaning again I know it will all be worth it. Hope you are doing ok on the pill.

Smila- How did your stimms scan go today? Hope everything was ok. Glad you are not feeling any side effects yet, am sure some people don't it's like all medicines I guess. When are you up next?

Julie- Glad you are ok. Is good to know they had to sort out your drugs few times but you still got a very positive result. makes me feel like it will all be alright in the end!

CJ, Ellese, Mitch- Hope you and bumps are all ok.

Hi to anyone I've missed, sorry for the big long moan at the begining, am off to bed.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya Cao

hope your ok hun, sorry your feeling so horrible, if the lister say its ok if your on antibiotics etc then im sure its ok, they are good there, they wouldnt give you false hopes. \so you try to get yourself better and ill PM you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smila

Lovely Ladies!!!

Hope you're all doing extremely well   

*Ann-Marie* -             

*Hayley* - I had my 7th injection tonight  and other than my needle phobia  (I feel fear, pain and panic at the moment of the injection), I am actually feeling great   and totally as normal. No side effects at all so far. As for the pill, that was difficult for me too and I did not feel good. Hold on to it. It will soon be over. Big  for you.

*Cao * - This AM, I was looking around and trying to guess who were you at the waiting room . No success! This is so weird! I was thinking of coughing and saying Cao    but I thought this was a little bit lame . Anyway, I am so sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly. Why did this all have to happen to me now, you must be thinking! But, if Lizzie said it wouldn't affect your egg quality, you have got to trust her. Which day of stims are you in? 20 follicles is massive. You should be pleased I guess.    

And here is an update on me. I had my first post-stims scan and blood test today and was asked to continue on the same dose that it is all okay   . However, the nurse was very cautious and re-emphasising the implications if I did not have enough eggs&#8230; Not sure what to make if this comments. Is it procedure or was there a reason    

Back there on Wed but so busy and hard to fit it all in... Having to  everything!!!

Anyway, good luck and positive vibes in our journeys, whichever stage we're at   

Love to all other girls as well   

Smila


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi smila

thanks hun
am so nervous about today!!!

i will let you know how it goes and what they say to me.

hugs

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies what a sh it day this has turned out to be.what a crap 4 months.dh gran has passed away.she had a stroke over wkend and then had hyperthermia.they thought she was getting better .dh and his mum was going to see her last night and changed it to see her today so dh dint get to see her  poor lovey.she was in her mid 90s.so we go from one extreme to another in the past 4 months.one death of our baby that didnt have much time to live and the other his gran who lived for along time.its brought it all back to me about the mc.  anyway will write again later when get back from work. 

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley

so very sorry to read about dh gran

big       coming to you and your DH

Ann Marie  for today honey
belated  wishes to you

Cao and Smila hope the stimming is going ok

Mitch, Allyson, Julie, CJ hope u and bumps are ok

Hi to anyone imissed

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

Well had scan this morning and I have 10 follies on right side and 13+ on left side!!
She said they are small at the mo, they just need to grow.
They are going to call me later to tell me what dosage of drugs to take as they are worried about the pcos (as they are now calling it!)  they have just told me to carry on drinking buckets of water and wait for the phonecall later.

Am really tirednow and can feel the follies on the left side a lot where they pushed them about so am gonna have a rest b4 picking dd from school.
hope your all ok

Hayley.. so sorry hun,big hugs to you both xxxxx    

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Hayley- So sorry to hear about DH's gran. Bet you will be glad when 2007 is over with and you can start getting on with a fab 2008.

Ann Marie- I've just realised I was sat right near you today! I only just read your PM now about what you would be wearing and time you'd be up there! I thought it looked bit like you from the pic (from what I could remember) but didn't want to say anything incase it wasn't, then I got called before you and by the time I was coming back from scan you were going with your DH and Lizzie (I think) but I missed them calling your name! I was wearing black coat, glasses and my new mustard coloured bag (birthday pressie from DP.) How bizarre is that, wish I'd said something now but thought I'd look a right idiot if I was wrong! Wow, you have a lot of follies growing there, well done! When have you got to go again? They said my blood was ok today but still want me back tomorrow, argh! I'll have been Friday, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. 

Smila- I know what you mean I was looking around too, is a strange situation. Like today when I was sitting right by Ann Marie, but wasn't totally sure until now! I'm sure they must think everythings ok otherwise they would up your menopure, or have you back everyday like me! Perhaps they just like my pants and my veins!! When are you up tommorrow? My appointmnet is 9.10, am not going back to work though as throat is still sore and DP wouldn't let me go! Feel really bad for having time off, I'm never off so I just feel quilty all the time.

Em- Hi, hope you and bump are ok.

CJ, Mitch, Julie, Ellesse- Hope you and bumps are all doing well.

Danni and anyone I've missed- Hello!

I'm back up to Lister tomorrow, even though they said blood was fine today they said they wanted to keep an eye on me, not sure why! Still feel bit rough although better than this morning, my throat was killing me and I felt so sick I nearly threw up a couple of times. Think I'd got so much medicine inside me and no food my body just couldn't take it. Managed to eat a little bit more today- bowl of mash and chicken stew but am still worried it's going to effect the eggs. Lizzie said on phone tonight that they are hoping to do egg collection on Friday but I guess it depends on what they see tomorrow. Today I had 7 follies on each side measuring about 10mm each (I think that's what she said, does that sound right?) A few of those were a little bigger and there were also a few extra smaller ones. Does this seem ok?

Am off to right some stuff for supply then having an early night as I was up for ages last night, poor DP was fetching water, paracetamol and tissues then had to go to work this morning.

Hope everyone's ok,
cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

got phonecall earlier and bloods are ok but they want to keep an eye on me still, so its 225 stimms jab tonight, 150 stimms jab tommorow night,then back to clinic thursday for scan and bloods again.  

Ann marie xxxxxx

Cao....  i bet you thought i was mad cos i kept looking at you too! LOL


----------



## M.T.B

sorry to gatecrash   ;

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANN MARIE 









YOUR FRIEND FROM THE START

ANTHEA XXXXXXXX


----------



## Smila

Everyone   

Hope you're all doing well   

*Hayley* - So sorry about your DH's granny and memories it brought back&#8230;. Hope the feeling heals away   

*Em* - Thanks for your note and hope things are going well with you  

*Cao, Ann-Marie* - You girls are responding so well to the treatment  . They said I was okay when I went on Monday but I did not have as many follicles following my 6th injection! Could you tell which day of your stims you're at please? Many thanks

My appointment is at 11:45 tomorrow . Not very convenient for work but they did not have any other option .

Last but not least Cao, is it your birthday today? I hope so!

        
               

Hope you feel better soon so that you can celebrate in style!

*To all other girls*, I also send my  and a big 

Smila  now


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Smila

Im on day 5 of stimms,but I have PCOS which makes you stimm much faster (too fast sometimes) hence the reason i have loads of follies. also allmine are small at the mo, they have LOADS of growing to do.
Dont worry hun, youllbe fine     

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Smila,

Hi, yep i'm 29 today! Love the dancing things, thank you! Unfortunately don't feel quite up to doing that yet! I'm day 9 of stimms (I think! Started last Monday, goodness that has gone really fast!) They did say I had polysistic ovaries though so this might make a difference to amount. Am also on 150iu of menopure, although for one day only they asked me to take 250iu. To be honest I'm not feeling a huge amount happen, definatley not enjoying all the poking around at scans though, but it will all be worth it.

Hope it goes well tomorrow. Am off to take more horrible anitbiotics then going to bed, feel knackered and not even been at work!

cao


----------



## Smila

Hello….    

I am a little disappointed as I am clearly not that good at producing quantity but they did not increase my dose last time… I have 8 good size follicles but it is unlikely that all of them will have an egg in them. Hence, I will probably have to opt for: giving all my eggs to my recipient and get a new cycle for free as I would not have the heart (I don’t think) to take this away from my recipient. Does anyone know when is it that this decision has to be made, at which stage? And, do you have to sign anything?

I am gutted that I simply already know that I will probably not make it to ET stage.

I am hoping a miracle happens and I get 8 eggs out of these 8 follicles but how frequent is that?

I was surprised that following your first scan, the number of follies you get is pretty much what you’re going to get and then, is a matter of quality progress. I thought numbers would go up.

I am feeling where this is leading me and I am disappointed. I hate the idea of going through this all over again without even having had a proper shot to ET 

Anyway, Cao & Ann-Marie – Thanks for your responses and I am cheering to you girls

Best, Smila xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

smila-i had this situation on our first cycle and the mentioning of not having enough eggs maybe afew days before i was booked into ec.drink alot more fluid.i think i upt it to about3-4ltrs a day.keep your belly warm.in the end they collected 19 eggs.the probs i was having was that a few follies were only taking all the stims and they upt me dose afew days before ec.keep positive,things may happen.they can grow about2mm a day.so if you have any small ones they may catch up.good luck.

cao-happy birthday for yesturday.hope youre doing ok.enjoyin the stims??

ikklesmiler-good to hear youre stimming well.well done.i had 25 follies after afew days stimming my first time around.all will be well aslong as they grow.grow follies,grow!!!!!

heffalump-hows you goinghad a scan lately??

as for me ive been up and down since yesturday.i just want this yr over.3 losses in one yr is enough for me.not long till scan i supose.cant believe its december in afew days.worried about my mood swings.one minute i want to strangle dh the next im laughin about with him.poor man.hes taking the brunt of it.dont norm get side effects but i think i am this time around


----------



## ikklesmiler

hayley thats a beautiful pic hun!!

does anyone know if your dh/dp is allowed to come in with you while you have EC?

Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi, wrote big long messages to Smila and Hayley then lost them, argh!!

Smila- Am no expert but am sure I read you need to make decision until they tell you at egg collection how many you have. This is so hard and I guess they don't call it an emotional rollercoaster for nothing! So much can happen in a few days, I've had lots of follies about 10 each side, a few big/ few smaller and now they reckon 11 in total of good size 14/15mm each all over 3 days! They really don't know what you've got until they get them out though. Is so hard not to worry so I won't say that but it's definately not over for you yet!

Hayley- What an awful year, it's no wonder you are up and down, anyone would be then add in the drugs and it's bound to happen. 2007 is nearly over and I really hope 2008 is your year. By the way lovely picture again.

Hello to CJ, Mitch, Julie, Em, Danni and anyone I've missed!

Ann Marie- Will PM you later.

Lister have said ec is on Saturday. Bit worried though as they don't want me to take any more menopure just continue with sniffing, do they normally do this? Liz said today that I had 11 follies of good size and some others which might catch up but they won't catch up if there is no menopure, will they? Not being greedy and wanting more just am worried, the others won't get smaller without the menopure will they?! Can't believe ec will be saturday, am so scared about doing the pregnyl all wrong on Thursday! Need to go and buy a dressing gown tomorrow or friday as I don't own one and it says to bring it on sheet, don't want to be walking around in a gown showing my bottom to the world! Had good news from school too DP spoke to head and basically she has said there isn't really anything they can do if we do get pg, so that is a relief! Feel lots better today too so am back to work tomorrwow, really pleased I won't be off on friday for ec but can anyone advise about drug situation?

have a good eve, can't believe it's half way through the week already, is so strange when you've not been to work and been in bit of a daze isn't it?!

cao


----------



## cao

Hi Ann Marie- Not sure about EC, think it's only ET that they can come in but I could well be wrong, noone mentioned DP coming in today just that he could stay with me in room. Will pm you later, hope you are ok.
cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

hiya cao

dont panic!!


from what i know hun, you will be fine with no stimming drugs, you keep dr as that stops your body from ovulating, but once your follies have been stimulated enough you stop the drugs, I think its called coasting, its safe and dont worry youer eggs will be fine.

great news about your job too hun! i bet you feel so much better now.

Ann Marie

will PM you once ive got yrs  LOL


----------



## wishing4miracle

thank you ladies for the comments on the pic 

cao-the gowns they use at the lister dont have an open back really.more of a wrap round type of gown.plus youll have your own room with a tv and bathroom.more like a hotel room then a hospital room.you dont really need a dressing gown.youll need slippers though as youll walk down to theatre about half way then jump on a bed before you get there.strange feeling lyin on your back and being wheeled to get sedated.then youll be in recovery room on waking up then wheeled all way back to room.youll also get a lovely swab up your nose when you get to your room before getting into a gown,they check youre not a carrier to mrsa.also you get a luch menu for a lunch when you get back to youre room after.it will be for yourself.dh dont get food but does get drink.you having ec on sat means you should have jab tomorrow or friday night cant remember which so your last jab would have been tomorrow anyway.so dont worry yourself.keep that belly warm and drink loads.

ikklesmiler-stims do lovely things to your waist line dont they.no dh wont be able to in with you at ec and youll be sedated.sedation will do lovely things to you and people do stange things on waking.id rather my dh not know what im like anyways.i  wouldnt like dh to see them give me supositeries whilst i was a sleep.thats right youll be havin a antibioic thingy and a painkiller up your bum after ec whilst your asleep.nice a


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL!!  Hayley your full of the best information and i love the way you put it too!!
I cant wait for next week!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

sorry if you thought i was graffic in anyway.id love to see what happens in the room .legs up in stirups   with a needle shuved up me   legs akimbo   then shuve pellits up me bum.great.oh and they deliver you without those lovely paper knickers you wear when you get back with a sanitary towel restin in between your legs  and they sometimes check that aswell   the joys of tx.those lovely paper knickers abit like the old nappy knickers you used to be able to get


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, great fun,,,, but all in a good cause!


----------



## wishing4miracle




----------



## wishing4miracle

yeah youll soon forget about it.its all apart of the magic of it all.


----------



## curlyj28

Hello lovely lister ladies , sorry I have been quiet but feeling a bit tired just lately and have been manic at work and home , I have been keeping an eye out and wanted to wish everyone luck it seems really busy here again ....

Cao - I was coasted for 5 days  without menopure so hope that puts your mind at rest - your follies will continue to grow    good luck for Sat . xxxx

Happy Birthday - belated to ann marie and cao to .. 

love CJ xxxx


----------



## cao

Hayley- Didn't realise they did all that!!! All dignity certainly goes out the window in this fertility business doesn't it, at least your out of it so you don't have to look at them whilst they are doing it! And it will be worth every up the bottom moment when we all get what we want!

Cj- Thanks for that definately makes me feel better. I know they must know what they are doing but you can't help but worry can you. Sorry to hear you've been so tired.

Ann Marie- Sorry haven't pm'd you yet been trying to do bit of work for tomorrow. Will pm you tomorrow as I'm worn out and need to go to bed, sorry. Hope scan goes well tomorrow.

cao


----------



## Smila

Dear Sweeties 

What would I be without you and your support! I was so negative earlier on   . Sorry. As long as they see 8 follicles > 14 mm and good oestrogen levels on the last scan, that is all they need not to make me decide about anything before EC. I have just checked the form.

I understand why they are warning me but I'd rather focus on getting those follies growing and worry about each hurdle as it comes.   

*Hayley* - Your note really helped. How many follicles you had that time? Also thanks for your account of the experience. It really helps hearing from someone who's been there before. Your scan is coming-up soon. It is crazy how this whole thing makes us want time to pass quicker!

*Ann-Marie* - Thank you so much for your PM again and look after those follies   . Grow follies grow.   

Cao - That is it, it is practically time. You must be excited, anxious, looking forward or dreading it&#8230; So many things must be running through your head but how exciting!   

To all other ladies - Good vibes! (I also need them!)   

And if anyone else had experience with a borderline number of follies or eggs, please share if you can as it would really help.

     

Smila


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Smila - Not had personal experience of the egg number thing, but do remember it's more than possible to have two eggs in 1 follie!  I've heard of that happening quite often... Best of luck, hopefully you won't have to make that decision.


----------



## *~Nic~*

Smile - your right you need to concentrate on those follies growing and worry about how many when you actually know how many eggs there are.  On my last cycle I was told like you to start thinking about what we will do if we don't get 8 eggs - mega panic for 2 days!!! and when I woke up after collection the first thing I said was 'how many'!!!! I got 13 eggs!!!

Good luck - hopefully they are being over cautious 

Nic x


----------



## ikklesmiler

HI girls

went to the clinic today and its not fantastic news, My follies dont seem to have grown! so im waiting for a phonecall to tell me what dosage of drugs to take and if ihave to go back for scan/blood test tommorow or saturday, I feel quite deflated today as ive been getting lots of feelings like twitches and twinges soreally thought something good was happening down there,they were obviously just having a party!!
Will update when I get the phonecall.

HUgs
Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

*Just had the call from the clinic and its not good   
my oestregen levels have shot up,they have gone from 5 something to 7 something, also they have shown my scan to the doctor and hes concerned and wants me back on saturday morning (at 8am!!) for another scan and blood test, also my drugs dosage have now been dropped to 150.
Its not looking good girls and im worried that they are going to cancel treatment    

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## poppy05

Hi Anne
just seen your post
im so sorry you are going through this
i hope something good happens between now and sat


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Danni hun
im so scared they wont grow and my levels wont go down      
the clinic said theres nothing i can do to make them grow, 
roll on saturday so i can see whats happening

hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hello!
Ann Marie-Oh no, I never realised your eostrogen levels could go up without your follies growing. Hope it sorts itself out by Saturday. You've still got time for things to grow and your levels to drop. Really hope it's all ok.

Smila-Well done for the positive thinking!! Is really difficult and I think everyone goes through positive/negative thoughts, how can we not? But it really isn't over yet. Keep up the PMA! (I think I should be listening to myself abit more!) 

Hayley- How are you feeling today?

Hello to Danni, Em, Mitch, CJ, Julie, Ellesse, Nic (good luck for your cycle in 200 and anyone I've missed.

Went back to work today so feeling shattered but throat is alot better. Am so worried about doing the pregnl injection at 8.30 tonight and getting it all wrong, am shaking just thinking about it so I don't know what I'll be like later! Think I'd better do my hypno cd now! Take my last spray at 7.00pm, is so weird finishing the drugs tonight, what will I do tomorrow when i haven't got to inject myself, was really starting to get used to it! Checked trains and as we have to be there at 7am on Saturday we are going to drive to Gatwick and get train from there as there aren't any where we are that get in early enough, think it's going to be a very early start! Although I'm not planning on having that much sleep anyway. I can't believe it's come round already, seems like it has been no time at all. 

Anyway enough rambling on. Hope everyone's ok and if anyone has any advice/tips info on what happens at egg collection please let me know.

cao


----------



## poppy05

Hi cao
good luck with the trigger shot tonight, it will be fine
a little tip for you though
take it out thr fridge 20 mins before you need it, and stick it in your bra for 5 mins
then just leave it out to reach room temp
it wont sting if you do this
if you inject if straight from the fridge it will sting a bit.
all the best for egg collection hun
not really got much advice, just relax, and drink loads of water after to stop ohss
you will be fine hun x x


----------



## cao

Thanks for the tip Danni, is it ok for it to be out of the fridge then as it says to keep cold? Hope you are ok.
cao


----------



## curlyj28

i just did mine straight from fridge - don't remember it hurting much though ... Good Luck Cao


----------



## cao

Thanks CJ, just worried I'll mess it up and because they don't give you any 'just in case', it will all go wrong! Daft I know. At least I don't have to do at at midnight or something when I'm half asleep! Hope you and bump are doing well.

cao


----------



## curlyj28

Thanks cao we are both good  just tired , the kicks and punches are definately getting stronger now but its lovely,  I remember thinking crazy thoughts about spilling the lot before doing my trigger  and had lots of irrational thoughts, they could give you 2 so that there is a spare just in case !!!

I have never been so careful, just take your time...... 
xxxxxxx


----------



## cao

I did it!!!! No more drugs now (apart from my antibiotics) until I start the pesseries on Sunday. Argh!!!! Hope I did it ok, stung abit as it went in but actually less than with the menopure and I normally get stinging when I take needle out, but nothing today. Thanks Danni and CJ for the advice. 

CJ- Glad you and bump are both doing well. Must be strange but so reasuring to feel your baby. Know what you mean about being careful is mad when you are thinking the next step depends on this going right and it's up to me to do it, too much pressure!

Hope everyone has a good Friday.

cao


----------



## poppy05

well done cao
enjoy your drug free day tomorrow
it will be odd but it is nice to not have to keep thinking about what time your jab is due


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls

Cao - Well done hun !!! When I did my trigger shot mine stung a bit... Im glad it was ok for you and best of luck for EC and enjoy your drug free day!!!!!!!

Ann-Marie - Im sure ur follies will grow   

CJ - Nice to hear u and bump are doing well hun  xxxx

Nic - I hope ur well and I hope we have a chat soon ....

Hello to everyone  I have missed brain is not very good tonight..... I have my sex scan tomorrow so I hope I can update u .... Right off to have some milk as the hartburn has set in just before bed.....

Love

Ju xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.....

ikklesmiler-i hope things get better for you.did they say what size your follies actually wereget that hot water bottle on your tummy!!!!what are your e2 levels??in the hundreds or thousands??

smila-still keep positive.are you doing what i said todo

cao-well done on the trigger.not long now.have a nice drug free day tomorrow.

luckystars and curly-good to see you 2 on here.hope your bubbas are doing well.

danni-hello.hows you doing??

nic-you on pill yet??have you got a dr date??

as for me yeah doing ok i supose,just gettin impatient now.want things to start.

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hayley

i have been sitting here since i got back from clinic with a hot water bottle on my belly,(does it really help??)
my levels are 7000 i think.
my biggest follie is 10mm,but thats one that was there on baseline scan, and the other are a lot smaller.


----------



## wishing4miracle

how long you been stimin forhave you been having lots of protien aswell??


----------



## ikklesmiler

Have been stimming for just over a week now hun, have been getting protien from meat as the zeta west book sats meat contains the most protien, it also says not to drink cows milk??  i have been having a glass everyday though, cos everyone on here seems to drink loads while stimming.


----------



## wishing4miracle

1.lots and lots of water upto 2-4 litres a day.
2.get you belly nice and warm.
3.have upto 60g of protein a day.

on my first cycle i had issues upto about day 9/10 of stims.i had the follies there but i had 2 main leaders taking all the stims for themselves.there was an issue if i was going to have enough eggs or not.they upt me dosage and ended up getting 19 eggs.its getting them over that 10mm mark thats the issue.i had lots theere but they werent getting much bigger.i got really worried.sometimes you get more than 1 egg in each follie.sit tightthink positive and rest when you need to.at every time to have free get a hot water bottle on your tummy.eeven over night.lots of luck


----------



## wishing4miracle

icecreams got quite abit i think and also pasta.filtered milks ok.something about hormones being in norm milk i think.anyway go and get some rest and relaxe mrs.im off to bed.dont worry so much.there is time yet.


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks for that hun, as i type i have a hot water bottle on my bellie!!

oooh ice cream,i can eat that... yes its hormones in normalmilk, thats it.. lol
i love pasta too.

thanks hunnie, youve been a great help.

i am off to bed too i think.

thanks again
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Cao well done on doing the trigger
 for EC

Ann Marie hoping all is ok sweetie         

Julie  for your scan tomorrow hope that your bubs isnt as un co-operative as mine was yesterday

Cj hope your doing ok

Danni hows u 

Smila hope the stims is going ok

love to all i missed

Well our news is that we are expecting a little boy  
We are very happy if not a bit stunned by it as everyone thought it was a girl (including me til the last couple of weeks)

Will post new pic tomorrow, hes a big boy measuring at 19 wks 2 wks ahead

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Congratulations Hunnie!!  a little boy, brilliant news!!!!   

hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

yay em a little boy how nice i imagin dh was chuffed to bit's no matter what they say all men want there 1st to be a little boy. glad alls well with you and bump hope next 20 or so weeks fly by for you xx allyson


----------



## curlyj28

Congrats Em - You and DH must be very pleased -  sounds like he's doing well 2 weeks ahead !!!!

Well done cao - enjoy your drug free day today and good luck tomorrow  

Hi Hayley - hope your ok ! sorry to hear your news earlier in the week  

Mitch, Julie , Ally and anyone else with a bump that i have missed hello - hope you are well.....xxx

Ann marie -  fingers crossed hun that those follies have a a big growth spurt sending lots of     to you . xxxx

Hello everyone else that I've missed..

DH and I are going to get our bugaboo tomorrow - i am so excited it took weeks to persuade him ... also only have 6.5 weeks left at work  - yet to start xmas shopping though    

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hello 

Em Congrats on a   Im really pleased for u hun !!!!

Well Ive had my scan today...... and I have a GIRL!!!!!!!!!! They said she has long legs and a big tummy!!!! but as Im small Im not big!!! YET??

Ann Marie - I hope ur follies are growing 

Hello to everyone I hope ur all well......

Julie xxx


----------



## cao

Hello!

Julie- Congratulations on the pink bump. Must have been so lovely to see everything was ok and your first scan as a married women too, wasn't it?!

Em- Congratulations on the blue bump! Is good to hear that everything is going well.

Allyson- Like the new picture. Hope you and the bump are ok.

Ann Marie- How are you today? Lots of luck for the scan tomorrow, hope all is well and those follies have been growing.

Smila- Hi, hope you are ok and keeping up the PMA. (Can I borrow some if you have any spare!!)

Hayley, Danni, CJ, Mitch, Ellesse and anyone else I've missed- Hello, hope you are all ok.

Thanks for the good luck messages for tomorrow ladies. Am starting to get really nervous now. Am worried about making sure we get there on time, what they are actually going to do and that they get enough eggs that are good enough quality. O'h and of course not forgetting that DP's sperms ok (if not that the frozen defrosts well) and then that they actually fertilise (can't even spell the word!) Good job we have to get up in the middle of the night tomorrow as I don't think I'm going to sleep anyway! Anyway i won't bore you all by going on and on about it. Going to do hypno cd then try to get an early night.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

cao


----------



## luckystars

Cao 

What time do u have to leave then to get to the Lister 

Julie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Julie congratulations on the  wonderful

Allyson how r u feeling

Cao  for EC tomorrow

Ann Marie any news from lister honey

Hayley how r u doing hun

SMila      for your follies hun

CJ how r u feeling

Danni hope you have a good weekend

Hi to anyone i missed

Well i am in hospital for monitoring on monday at 830 a routine glucose test has come back raising concern and i have pcos and a bmi over 30 so need to go for monitoring and a starving GTT still at least its been picked up and now they can monitor me they said it could be why  it measuring a few weeks bigger

Will keep you updated

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

Im glad the hospital aremonitering you and baby closely, sounds like your in good hands.

I am at the lister in the morning for scan and blood test, i willknow more after them... hopefully its al good news.     

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

 sweetie will pop in to see how you get along tomorrow 

 

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks em, will post when i get back from lister, willprob be about mid day xxxxxxx


----------



## Smila

Dear Sweeties   

I have just about enough follicles to go to EC on Monday  and I am expected to share so I did not need to decide anything yet. On the down side, I am really tight in numbers, which lowers chances  .

Treatment wise, the needles (injections and blood tests) have been the worst for me. So painful, my skin cannot take it anymore    . My DH got a vain today (which we could not have seen really) and that was even more painful   . I also had hurtful blood tests last couple of times and I am really bruised. But other than that, I did not get many real side effects overall.

*Fluffyhelen* - Thanks for your note. That really helps. Hope you're well. A  for you!

*Nic* - Thanks for sharing your experience. It really really helps me putting it all into context. Good luck with your upcoming cycle! 

*Ann-Marie* - I PMed you. We're all with you. Hopefully things improve by Saturday. This is so stressful I know.   

*Cao * - Mega good luck to you on Saturday!   

*Hayley* - Yes, keeping positive and you have little time left! Time will fly! 

*Em, Curly* - A big  to you too!

*Allyson * , Luckystars  - What great news! Congratulations

A massive  to all others I missed

*Smila*


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies......

ikklesmiler-how have things gone today at lister?any news on whats happening 

smila-good luck for monday.hope youre resting.not long till monday.  

heffalump-oh a little boy a.congrates to you.measuring 2wks ahead of dates!!!    must be big already.

cao-hope today went well and you got loads of eggies  

luckystars-a little girl.oh youll be able to dress it up like a little dolly.well done.

curly,alleybee-hope you and bubbas are doing well.

as for me not alot going on.yesturday at work we found out we arnt doing night racing anymore which means no more late nights .yipee!!!!!!! still being impatient with tx.

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All
sorry no personals, have a awfulheadache so will updating you all on today then off to bed xx

had my scan and blood test this morning. The scan showed that the biggest follies on buth sides are now 13mm,which means they have grown 2 mm in 2 days, which is good as at least they are growing!!
My blood test however showed that my hormone level has doubled, I saw a different nurse today and she said that this is fine its what they expect to happen.... now that has confused me as the other nurse has told me it should be going up and seemed to panic,  So im not sure whats good and whats bad now.  Anyway they have kept me on the low dose of 150 tonight and tommorow and then another scan and blood test monday... I hope i get a date for EC, 

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-thats really good to hear.well done.see youll be alright.


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, thanks hunnie

how are you feeling on that awfulpill?

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Smila- Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time with all the needles. My last couple of blood tests hurt but think that was having 3 3 daysin row. The end is in sight, are you doing trigger shot today? Hope it goes well. Good news on still being able to go ahead and share. You still have time for things to grow more and trigger shot helps with this. Really hope it goes well.

Em- Hope monitoring goes well on Monday and they can sort out your glucose. I guess the worry really does never end but is good they are monitoring you closely so they can sort things out asap. Thanks for the good luck. Take care.

Julie- Got u at 3am and left just before 4am. We had to drive to gatwick and then get train from there as there weren't any from where I live that would get in on time. Was so worried about being late and that there would be a problem we ended up getting to Victoria at 6 and we didn't need to be there til 7! So had to watch DP eat MacDonalds brekkie!!


CJ- Oh Bugaboo, v nice! Must be so exciting being able to start buying things. Know what you mean about Christmas shopping, haven't got a thing yet. Might just do a big internet buying session and have done with it! 

Ann Marie- How did the scan and blood test go, was thinking of you and wondering how it all went.

EC went well, got so worked up before I cried in waiting area before they showed us the room. Then I nearly cried when they took me down but managed to stop myself, was all men so thought I'd better be tough as they probably wouldn't know what to do if I cried! We got 18 eggs so 9 each. DP had sperm and so we could use fresh which was fab news too. DP managed to pull emergancy cord in the loo of our room whilst I was gone, he though it was light! Even though it was bright orange and there was another one i the bath!! It really made me laugh when I came back! Just got to wait for call tomorrow, hope they phone early as am getting really nervous already! 

Hope everyone has had a good Saturday. Will try to pop back later to see how Ann Marie got on, if I don't fall asleep.

Thanks for all the good luck messages, means alot.

cao


----------



## cao

Hayley- Oh no Hayley so sorry I missed you, would blame it on the drugs but have always been bit dopey! Hope you are ok. Have you started the meteformin yet?

Ann Marie- Thats great news. Not sure about the blood either perhaps you could ask on Monday. Am so pleased.

cao


----------



## cao

Sorry me again! Quick question (bit personal sorry.) Hopefully start pesseries tomorrow (come on fertilise eggs and sperm!) Which would you say is best 'way' to take them? I know is personal choice but I can't decide what to do! Also if I choose one way can I do it another if I don't get on very well with it?

Thank you!
cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi cao

i think your meant to do pesseries back entrance until after et.
then you can choose, also you can swap and change as much as you want, so try both after et and see whats best.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

cao - fantastic  news on so many eggs , thats great !!!  

I chose front for my pessaries and did them just b4 bed as less messy but  try both ways and see what works best for you - will you find out tomorrow how many have fertilised 

Hello everyone ,  

love CJ xxx


----------



## Smila

Great news Cao! Also great news Ann-Marie! Really pleased things are progressing!!! 

Just to rectify Cao, I am not sure I'll have enough eggs to share but at least I did have enough follicles so did not need to make a decision yet! Still not certain and really borderline so need all the luck in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good vibes to all of us

Smila xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Smila - I am wishing you all the luck in the world and more!!! Keep positive sweetheart - bet you've got more eggs cooking than you think


----------



## Smila

MJP - Thanks sweets - Let this be truth!
Hope you're well!
Smila in need of


----------



## poppy05

Hi cao

well done on getting 18 eggs, that fantastic, ive got everything crossed that you get loads of embies    

regarding your pessary question,
back door is far less messy, but i got dreadful upset tummy and bad cramps so had to go back to using front door, you will need to wear a panty liner, because they do make a mess, i used to get up in morn and insert it and then go back to bed for half an hour to let it melt, just felt better this way, and night time one i inserted before getting in bed,
i would go with back door if you can manage it, if it wasn't for the bad tummy, i wouldnt have known it was there.

All the best hunni  

love Danni x x


----------



## cao

Hi thanks for everyone's good wishes and advice about the pesseries. Just got the call!

Out of the 9 eggs all were good enough to inject and 6 fertilised! They have provisionally booked me in for Tuesday to do et but said they would call as if there are no clear runners we will try for blastos. Hope so much they keep doing what they should. 

Danni- Thanks for your message. Think will try the back door tonight, how glam! Bit like yesterday when I first got out of bed to go to the loo after ec and my pad fell to the floor, leaving DP to pick it up! Hope you are ok.

Smila- Have pm'd you. Sorry about post saying you could definatly share (although I'm sure you will!) Think I was still a bit out of it yesterday! Hope you are ok today. Sending you lots of positive vibes, love and luck for tomorrow's ec.

CJ- Thanks for your message. Hope you and bump are doing well. How's the bugaboo? What colour did you get? Are you waiting to actually take it home I know some people don't like things to be in the house until just before whereas other's don't mind? 

Ann Marie- Have pm'd you. Hope you are doing ok. Good luck for the scan and blood tomorrow. 

Hayley- Hope you are ok and not having any nasty side effects from the pill or meteformin.

Julie, Ellesse, Mitch, Allyson- Hope you and the bumps are doing well.

Em- Hope you and bump are ok and that monitoring goes well tomorrow, let us know.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Sorry another question! Does anyone know how many embies at same sort of stage we would need for us to be able to go ahead to try blasto? I know they said they will look at them again and obviously if there are just a few progressing better than others then we will go for Tuesday but could we go to blasto with say 4? Was shaking so much when I got the call didn't think to ask!

Hope eveyone's having a good Sunday. Had better do some work and get dressed!

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

ikklesmila-pill,i hate the pill.makes me have mood swings.how are you today??

cao-well done on your results  .hows things since ec??

smila-good luck for ec. 

danni-hello,hows things progressing??when you on pill??

mjp-sorry to hear about your bfn.good luck in further tx


----------



## cao

Hi Hayley,

Sorry to hear pill making you have mood swings. Is horrible what we have to put our bodies (and minds) through really to get what we want.

Thought I would be ok once I got the result today of how many fertilised but haven't been able to settle at all. Got a load of work to do and done hardly anything. Went from being in dressing gown after my bath (brought one in the end just in case but didn't wear it until today) to pjs, not actually got dressed properly all day! Spent so much time looking on internet for BFPs, why, why?? I guess the madness never ends!

Feeling ok, bit tender but hurts more when I go to the loo really (sorry tmi) feels like things are pressing on my insides if that makes sense, I'm sure that's all normal. Bit worried about my hand though where drip went in, it really hurts and I can't straighten it properly feels really bruised from just below my fingers to my wrist, is this noraml? Sorry for the ramble, DP is being a good boy and doing his work and I'm just here going crazy!

Have you done anything exciting this weekend?

cao


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thanks Hayley for the good luck wishes   fingers crossed this will be 3rd time lucky for you!    

I'm on the pill, just waiting to be matched. Funnily I always feel so much better whilst taking it  

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just a quick post as dinner cooking and DH working tonight!

Cao fab news on your fertilisation wonderful news
re pessaries i took them vaginally, except morning of ET when i did rearly

Ann Marie send lots more        for them follies to grow!

Smila          for some lovely eggies

Maria so sorry to read of your BFN, hoping and praying for your cycle in jan is the one for you

Hayley have posted elsewhere to you sweetie hope the pill is treating you ok

Danni hope you have had a lovely weekend

Julie, CJ, Allyson and anyone i missed


I have now popped my scan pics in the gallery if anyone wants to take a peek

Em


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Cao - In answer to your question about going for blasts.  I had just 5 embies and went for blasts.  It really just depends on what grades etc they are.  If there are 2 clear leaders they will have you in earlier (and your save £'s by not going for blasts) but if they are all pretty good with no clear leaders then they will recommend blasts.  Best of luck!
Helen x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

bad news from me in afraid, i had my scan today, only 3 follies out of the 23 have grown, they are now 17mm, but this is not good enough, the clinic have said i need at least 8 big follies to continue tx, they didnt bother doing my bloods today as they think they will be cancelling tx, They have said there is a small chance that IF i have 5 or 6good sized follies on wednesday then they might put me through to EC to donate all the eggs and have a free cycle next time round for myself, but i have been told not to get my hopes up as its a very small chance that my follies will now grow. They said that depending on what the scan on wed shows depends if they will bother continuing with tx, she kept saying not to get my hopes up as its not looking good, she explained that because of my PCOS they have to be careful with my dosage of drugs, they said they may have been 'over cautious' which is why i havnt responded..... That did not help me at all, so now its all the clinics fault that i havnt responded, they kept my drugs to low, if they had put them at a normal dose for more than one day then maybe my follies would have had a chance.....
DH is really upset and angry, I am too.  The doc couldnt even spare us 5mins to talk to us today, just passed the info through the nurse.


----------



## cao

Hello all!

Ann Marie- As you know already I am so sorry, I really hope you can still go ahead and do ec so that you can have your own go next time. I will keep everything crossed for you. Let me know what happens on Wednesday. 

Smila- How did ec go today? I hope you are ok and things worked out well.

Helen- Thanks for the info about blasts. Thought it would depend on grades, was just hoping there would be some magical answer which could predict what would happen!

Em- How did the monitoring go today, hope all is well with you and bump. 

Ellesse, Mitch, Julie, Allyson, CJ- Hope you and bumps are all doing well.

MJP- Hope you are matched soon and your next cycle is a positive one for you.

Danni, Hayley- Hi, hope you are both ok.

Hello to anyone I've missed!
cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Cao
Thanks for your texts today too hun xx
I dont hold much hope for wednesday, the clinic dont either, but i will take the drugs and go for the scan, I think they only told me to go another 2 days because i was so upset today and was in tears.
Im very angry that a doctor couldnt even spare me 5mins today, I thought i deserved at least that.
As you can see im very angry, I know this can be rectified,or even avoided, but it seems that because i havnt produced enough follies for them then im not worth bothering with.  Im gutted hun.

Anyway, have you had any news yourself? im sorry,i should have asked you sooner!!
hope youve had good news... ET tommorow?

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,hope you all doing ok....

ikklesmiler-sorry to hear whats been going on.dont lose faith yet.have you only got 3 follies on the scan or have you got some smaller onesi ad probs on our 1st cycle.i have pco so they were cautious.but they could see i wasnt stimming properly and upt me drugs.how long have you been stimming for now??on our 1st go we stimmed for 14 days.even if it doesnt go to ec have they discussed maybe iui or anything like that maybe with you??it maybe an option if you dont get to ec.hoping you do so when you ahnd over those eggies you get a whole load to yourselves next time.giving you big  

cao-hows those embies goingwhen you having et??  

fluffyhelen-hello mrs!!!!hows things going??do you know the sexnot many wks left togo  

heffalump-hope things are going better and your getting your bloods under control 

smila-any news on your ec  

mjp-oh you on pill already  shouldnt be long till youre matched 

hello to any one else i may have missed.


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi hayley

i have 23 follies, but only 3 have grown.
the clinic have said that if nothings happened by wednesday they willprob cancel, hun they are not even offering to up the dose or letme stimm for longer, maybe its cos its so near to xmas, i dunno, its like they have given up on me, i am gutted.
i cant have iui, my tubes r clipped.


----------



## cao

Don't be daft Ann Marie, with news like that today you have had more than enough to think about! Just wish there was something I could say or do to make it all better! Is so hard that a doctor couldn't come and talk to you and I don't think anyone can blame you for feeling angry. I just hope and hope that something happens in next few days, have they upped your menopure? 

No news from me, lab said they will ring at 9am tomorrow morning if we can go until Thursday for blasts if not it will be tomorrow (fingers crossed that they are ok and are behaving themselves!)

Oh Ann Maria I really do feel for you. We always know things can go wrong but you think if you can just get to the next bit it's one hurdle down. There is still some hope, it must be so hard but you just don't know what will happen by Wednesday. I'm babling now, sorry. Am thinking of you and sending a big hug.

cao


----------



## curlyj28

Ann Marie - sorry to hear your news sending lots of       your way  , must be hard but try to keep thinking positive  thoughts and will some of those other follies to catch up !!!!      

Cao -  i had 3 clear leaders on day 3 and was offered blast transfer - but i decided I wanted to go ahead with day 3 - ( something made me ) if i had a few more  then i would have possibly gone - the consultant was really helpful and didn't pressurise me. 

hello everyone - sorry for lack of personals but dh calling as hes just run me a bath.

spk soon CJ xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi cao

I was so angry and upset that a doctor couldnt take 5mins to explain to us what was going on even though it was obvious hes already made his mind up what is going to happen.  I know they deal with this everyday, but we dont, I feel I should have been treated better, 
  I will be asking for a second opinion on the scan on wed too as the sonographer has only ever measured the 3 biggest follies, shes never ever measured any of the others, now if they are only a few mm's behind surely that will make a difference.

im sure your news willbe VERY good news hun! and im expecting a text telling me too!!  good luck hunnie,im so excited for you!!!  xxxxxx


----------



## cao

Ann Marie, am surprised they haven't measured the others as like you say if they are only few mm's behind they can grow and change the overall result. It's like you say we don't do this all the time and it is so important to us you need to know exactly what your options are and what might happen next. Am thinking of you and crossing everything I possibly can. Take care.

cao


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Ann Marie am so sorry to hear your news, i hope that wednesday brings better news!

Cao good luck for the call tomorrow

Hayley hows u hun

Sorry for lack of personals

bloods all over the place atm and have a headache
feel very tired so off to bed in 15 mins or so

Will sort a new thread tomorrow 

Emxx


----------



## Smila

ladies,

Hope you're well . Sorry for the slight delay in getting back but I have been so anxious and scared  that I needed to come down a little before posting. Not sure I came down though   

*Ann-Marie, Cao, Hayley, Heffalump and anyone else I may have missed,*: thank you ever so much for your EC good luck wishes. It really helps to have your support. Thanks again.   

*Ann-Marie* - I am so very sorry about your news. I have PMed you. I hope from the bottom of my heart that something good happens soon.   

*MJP * - Sorry about your BFN&#8230; Let's hope next time is your time.   

*Cao* - Fantastic news on your 6 embryos! You must be so pleased! Let us know how you progress. Aren't you struggling to cope with the anxiety? I am... Well done Cao! DP must be pleased his sperms did well too!   

*Hayley* - How have you been sweetie? Pill and all... A massive hug for you too 

*To all other girls * - A big 

Out of the 9 good size follies they saw at my last scan on Fri (I also had a couple of little ones), 9 eggs were collected Mon (yesterday). 4 eggs went to my recipient and 5 to me. Just about! What stress!

Today, I had to call them myself at 11:45 as I was simply going out of control   . Here is what they said. All of my 5 eggs were injected with fresh sperm and 4 fertilised but today is only Day 2 so everything can go terribly wrong in the next few days.   

Can someone help me understand what are they waiting to see within the next 2 days in terms of quality? What is good quality what is not? What is a Grade A or B&#8230; What number of cells mean what&#8230;? If you can help me make sense of this I would be ever so grateful. I simply cannot find this type of detailed info on embryos in my books&#8230;

Hope you girls are all well&#8230; I am so anxious&#8230; I am supposed to be working from home for real but simply cannot focus&#8230;   

Smila    in need of


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Girls! Most of you probably wont have a clue who I am, but some will!  

It's just a quick post to Anne Marie, This happened to me in my first cycle, I have PCOS and I was stimmed gently because of the serious risk of OHSS (which is FAR worse than under stimming) and I only had 1 or 2 decent follies so my treatment was cancelled. I did get called into see my consultant, but he only told me exatcly what the nurses would tell you, I understand that you are angry you didnt see him/her, but no doubt you will see them wednesday. 

The reason you can't carry on stimming is because you can only stimm for a certain number of days, after that you have to stop, regardless of how many follies you have, which is for your health as well. How many days have you been stimming for? 

With regards to the tx being cancelled, it might will be, but next time you will have a blood test done, AMH (if you search it on peer support there are loads of threads) which will test your hormone level for early menopause (I had this done as well and I was only 25!) and if it comes back ok you will probably be started on metformin and start off on a higher dose of stimms to start with, and then lowered after your first 2 scans. 

I know how devastating it is hun, believe me we were so upset, but it's for your health as well, and I'm sure it's nothing to do with xmas - Lister really look after their patients, just remember all the feelings you have now are exagerated by the thousands of hormones pumping round your system! 

PCOS makes stimming really difficult, you can easily understimm as much as over stim, something we didn't know! Fingers crossed wednesday will bring good news for you and if you decide to donate them all you will go again very soon. 

Hope this helps, didnt want you to think it was a strange thing to happen, in fact it's happened to a couple of us Lister ladies who weren't lucky enough to fall pg first time. 

Hi to Ems, CJ, Maria, Nic, and Mitch!!  

Byeee!!

x


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121965.0

Emxx


----------

